# conspiracy? or coincidence??



## aprilraven

i was just wondering...

have you ever noticed that hertz, jonmikal, scoob, and avis are never on the same thread at the same time?? i have begun to think they are one and the same.......

could we have a dilemma here...?? calling all slueths and private dicks..
( make up your own comments there....)

prove they are the same, or give me proof they are different...

whats your take on the theory...( did i tell ya'll i was a conspiracy theorist from way back....???)  :mrgreen:


----------



## Verbal

See, I think it all has to do with the magnetic pull.  Everyone knows that there is a small iron deposit in guy's noses, and I think Hertz, Jon, Scoob and Avis have a stronger deposit than most.  My theory is that the magnetic charge in their noses pushes them away from each to a certain distance, thus disallowing them to post in the same thread!

Or maybe I just need more sleep... lol


----------



## aprilraven

hey is that a magnet in your nose, or are ya glad to post here???


----------



## Hertz van Rental

You couldn't be further from the truth.
I'm sure I'd notice if I was sharing my strides with the others.


----------



## Avis

Couldn't agree more, Hertz.
If I had £1 for every person that thought you and I were the same I'd have £1.50.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Well Hi there Avis. Haven't seen you for a while.


----------



## Avis

And I'd like to keep it that way, thanks.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Ingrate! You'd be nothing without me.


----------



## Avis

Two nothings don't make something, you know.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Happy now, April? Convinced?


----------



## photogoddess

Now boys... play nice with each other or I'll send you off to my dungeon to play alone.


----------



## Avis

I don't find you are convincing at the best of times.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Now boys... play nice with each other or I'll send you off to my dungeon to play alone.


Now you know what happened the last time you tried that. You were walking funny for days.


----------



## Avis

Funny? She couldn't stop laughing, you mean.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I have that effect on women.... unfortunately.


----------



## aprilraven

hey photogoddess.... i love playing in dugeons...thats where the best playmates are...

avis and hertz....ya'll sound like me and anicole.......

go ahead and pull out jonmikal.... i havent seen him in a 'coons age..
bring him in, and scoob, and maybe, just maybe i might believe ya'll dont share the same tooth brush....!!


----------



## terri

Maybe you should try banning Avis, Hertz. Or would that hurt you more than him?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

aprilraven said:
			
		

> go ahead and pull out jonmikal....


Not without protective clothing.


----------



## photogoddess

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Now you know what happened the last time you tried that. You were walking funny for days.



I said alone my sweet. I almost said that you could play with yourselves but didn't want to get you too excited.  No playing with Mistress PG. Unless of course you'd like to scrub the toilets.


----------



## Avis

terri said:
			
		

> Maybe you should try banning Avis, Hertz. Or would that hurt you more than him?


He's tried. But somehow I just keep coming back. I think he's scared of me.


----------



## photogoddess

aprilraven said:
			
		

> hey photogoddess.... i love playing in dugeons...thats where the best playmates are...



Dungeons are fun. Ya'll should join me for this weeks flogging of Hertz and Avis. Maybe you and that cuz of yours can brew up a spell or two to make _them_ walk funny for a week. :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Not without protective clothing.



i knew i worded that wrong....i seem to do that alot around you hertz...

dang it.... i swear...one of my personalities has got to improve on the language aspect of our beings...

( wh-at?)


----------



## Hertz van Rental

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Unless of course you'd like to scrub the toilets.


Finally! :roll:


----------



## aprilraven

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Dungeons are fun. Ya'll should join me for this weeks flogging of Hertz and Avis. Maybe you and that cuz of yours can brew up a spell or two to make _them_ walk funny for a week. :lmao:



it dont take a spell....

but never mind....another whole story there...

thanks for the invite!  love playing dungeons...and i will bring the dragon...

( anyone with me is draggin')


----------



## Hertz van Rental

aprilraven said:
			
		

> dang it.... i swear...one of my personalities has got to improve on the language aspect of our beings...


I think hertz needs to ipro.... Ooops! :blushing:


----------



## anicole

:logging on as anicole:

hmmm ... this is like CSI:TPF style ... fun!  More double nawt Keystone Spy stuff to do!  (where's my bullet?!)

:Logging off as anicole:

:logging on as aprilraven:

Hey Hertz and Avis!  Good to see ya!  gotta tell ya, though, if you'll do it like this ^^ it's much easier.  None of that silly username and password stuff.

:logging off as aprilraven:

:logging on as anicole:


----------



## Avis

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I think hertz needs to ipro.... Ooops! :blushing:


I was supposed to say that, you moron!


----------



## anicole

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Dungeons are fun. Ya'll should join me for this weeks flogging of Hertz and Avis. Maybe you and that cuz of yours can brew up a spell or two to make _them_ walk funny for a week. :lmao:


 
moon will be shining ... (in more ways than one) ... newt will be plucked and stripper dust will be flailed!

We're in !!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

anicole said:
			
		

> Hey Hertz and Avis!  Good to see ya!  gotta tell ya, though, if you'll do it like this ^^ it's much easier.  None of that silly username and password stuff.


:roll: Look at the times of posting. Look at Who's On Line.

Spooky, huh?


----------



## terri

If Avis has fingers that smell of fish, what do Hertz's fingers smell of? 




Oh, come now, you prudes. You know you've all wanted to know. :roll:


----------



## anicole

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> :roll: Look at the times of posting. Look at Who's On Line.
> 
> Spooky, huh?


 
laptop on one side ... desktop on the other ...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

anicole said:
			
		

> laptop on one side ... desktop on the other ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

terri said:
			
		

> If Avis has fingers that smell of fish, what do Hertz's fingers smell of?


You, normally, sweetie. You know that. But I thought it was supposed to be our little secret.


----------



## anicole

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> :mrgreen:


 
Not just another pretty face, am I, darlin'?!


----------



## anicole

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You, normally, sweetie. You know that. But I thought it was supposed to be our little secret.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

anicole said:
			
		

> Not just another pretty face, am I, darlin'?!


Nope. Not even that! :lmao: 




 Sorry! Didn't mean it. But it was just too good a slap down to miss


----------



## terri

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You, normally, sweetie. You know that. But I thought it was supposed to be our little secret.


You mean you can actually feel the *****-slaps from me? :shock: I will definitely keep them coming, and make sure not to change my lotion, since you seem to enjoy it.


----------



## anicole

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Nope. Not even that! :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry! Didn't mean it. But it was just too good a slap down to miss


 






actually, you're correct, yet again, as it's a face only a mother could love ... a troll mother, that is!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

terri said:
			
		

> You mean you can actually feel the *****-slaps from me? :shock: I will definitely keep them coming, and make sure not to change my lotion, since you seem to enjoy it.


(Nice come-back, sweetheart. I think you've thrown them off the scent and they don't suspect a thing)


----------



## aprilraven

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Nope. Not even that! :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry! Didn't mean it. But it was just too good a slap down to miss




watch it sweetness.....dont wanna tick off the ugly step cousin....do ya??


----------



## Hertz van Rental

anicole said:
			
		

> actually, you're correct, yet again, as it's a face only a mother could love ... a troll mother, that is!


Now, I am sure that isn't in the least bit true.


----------



## anicole

aprilraven said:
			
		

> watch it sweetness.....dont wanna tick off the ugly step cousin....do ya??


 
Oh come on ... he's right.  You have to stop protecting me like that.  I know why you took down all the mirrors ... 

Besides ... let's get back on topic ... was it Avis' fingers or who's who online?


----------



## anicole

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Now, I am sure that isn't in the least bit true.


 
my dark side beliefs aren't the only reason I howl when the moon is full!!!

Not all of us are graced with the looks you have ( you look like the guy in The Patriot -- the captain that kills all the kids)


----------



## aprilraven

so hertz...?  where is jonmikal ??  where is the proof ya'll arent one and the same.....


----------



## Hertz van Rental

aprilraven said:
			
		

> so hertz...?  where is jonmikal ??  where is the proof ya'll arent one and the same.....


Give me a break. I can only operate two computers at a time.
They'll be along... shortly. Honest! You can trust me.


----------



## anicole

I think they took the nametag box and logged off ... toldja to hide it.


----------



## anicole

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Give me a break. I can only operate two computers at a time.
> They'll be along... shortly. Honest! You can trust me.


 
you should hook the third up with voice capabilities ...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I actually have 7 computers here at the moment - there are only eight members on this Board who aren't me. Buahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## scoob

?


----------



## aprilraven

love that laugh...!

now....can you produce the scoob/jonmikal personalities??


----------



## aprilraven

scoob said:
			
		

> ?



hey scoob!!  are you really hertz or jonmikal...by any chance???


----------



## anicole

scoob said:
			
		

> ?


 
poor scoob ... he has no idea what he's gotten into!


----------



## scoob

aprilraven said:
			
		

> hey scoob!! are you really hertz or jonmikal...by any chance???


 
not sure but i dont think so


----------



## aprilraven

scoob said:
			
		

> not sure but i dont think so


  hmm..

kinda sounds like a jonmikal answer.......

ofcourse, if your really his child, you would have characteristics of him....:er: 

tell us something about jonmikal he wouldnt want anyone to know...

we wont tell...promise!!!   

is he a boxers or briefs kinda guy???  a son would know that......( of course, so would jonmikal.....hmmm....)  ok, never mind...:mrgreen: 

lets go generic....what cha got??  any thing we might find interesting???

does he like coffee or tea??  black or white??? or color???

whats his favorite thing to take a pic of???? ( besides you or family..?)


----------



## anicole

you remember that comment, Ravie, about people crossing themselves and the street?!?  Poor scoob .... he looks like Dash running away!


----------



## scoob

not sure i understand everything thats going on


----------



## terri

scoob said:
			
		

> not sure i understand everything thats going on


hmmm. He even types like his old man (if it's really Scoob, of course). That cautious, no-punctuation kinda answer. :er: hmmmmm.........


----------



## doenoe

thats ok, neither do i...........or the rest of the forum


----------



## aprilraven

dang, the things i have to do for people....ok..here we go with a quick rundown..

theory is. i think hertz jonmikal avis and scoob are actually the same person..
you never see them post at the same time...or the same thread...jonmikal has been missing, and his counter personality "scoob" is on... hertz is another alter ego...as is avis, but avis isnt friends with hertz, who thinks jonmikal doesnt exsist...aside from that...i still dont know if jonmikal wears boxers or briefs...and anciole, ( my other personality disorder) is calling her mother a troll ( or is it my mother???) ... photogoddess has a dungeon and hertz got a foot fetish when he was there last, but took anitbiotics for it...

any questions???


----------



## anicole

and the box of nametags is missing ... but there was foot cream on the floor leaving cloven hoofprints ...


----------



## JonMikal

im missing, but where am i? help!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aprilraven

ahhhh!!!   jonmikal.. he is here!!  but have you noticed hertz is gone!!!


----------



## anicole

and avis ... and scoob!


----------



## Verbal

Dun dun DUUUNNN


----------



## aprilraven

ok... you gotta leave me some personality to talk to....where did ya'll all go??

i know if one leaves the others do too.....that whole one body thing..


----------



## doenoe

thanks for the rundown, it all makes perfect sense now.


----------



## anicole

Let's see ... if Hertz is the host, then it's what... six hours ahead of here, or is it eight?  He might be at dinner or off to dreamland.

If it's Avis, we don't know from where he hails ... then again, that could be where the cloven hoofs come from.  Think his momma was Rosemary.  And if that's the case, then we may never see hide nor hair of any of them again ... 'cept me and you, Raven, as we can conjur them.

If scoob is the host, then he's young and hip and out of school, so he's napping so he can stay up late tonight chasing chicks and snapping photos.

If JonMikal is the host, then ... .well .... who knows what evil lurks ... ONLY THE SHADOW KNOWS!

Then again, as I am a figment of your imagination (thank god you didn't call me Brittany), the rest could be a figment of your imagination, as well ...

(in true Madagascar Penguin style )  ..... you didn't see aaaaaannnnyyyyything ..............

:crazy:


----------



## doenoe

i dont know what to say...........im lost for words.
And if i keep reading this, ill maybe lose my sanity too. But ill risk that, this is too much fun to read


----------



## JonMikal

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i still dont know if jonmikal wears boxers or briefs???


 
free style baaaaby!

when i have to dress up...thong :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven

ok, britn.. wait, i mean sybil.... nope nope,, i mean anicole...

if we go with your thinking, and who is to say if avis hails anywhere....( can i get a hail yeah??)  and hertz and jonmikal are both the hosts, like me and you are both hosts...( well hostess..with the most-est...) 
then the blue pigeons fly south in winters freezing temps....
** rubs head* *  sorry, i think i got a flash of double aught spy kicking in...let me replace my battereis.... ( not those batteries, silly people...mind outta the gutter, if you please...)

ok... so... we are dealing with two entities, right??? two entities...and a partridge in a pear tree.......sing it with me, now...err..... 

so in truth, there is a scoob...and an avis... but no real hertz or jonmikal...

hmmmmmm.......could be on to something....


----------



## aprilraven

JonMikal said:
			
		

> free style baaaaby!
> 
> when i have to dress up...thong :mrgreen:



:taped sh: 



  i just got a visual.... but i dont know if its of hertz with a thong or jonmikal..."freestyle??"    thinking you done went commando...

dont know what i would have done if you said pink lace..... uke:  

that must just be hertz.....


----------



## terri

doenoe said:
			
		

> thanks for the rundown, it all makes perfect sense now.


Scary, isn't it?


----------



## anicole

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ok, britn.. wait, i mean sybil.... nope nope,, i mean anicole...
> 
> if we go with your thinking, and who is to say if avis hails anywhere....( can i get a hail yeah??) and hertz and jonmikal are both the hosts, like me and you are both hosts...( well hostess..with the most-est...)
> then the blue pigeons fly south in winters freezing temps....
> ** rubs head* * sorry, i think i got a flash of double aught spy kicking in...let me replace my battereis.... ( not those batteries, silly people...mind outta the gutter, if you please...)
> 
> ok... so... we are dealing with two entities, right??? two entities...and a partridge in a pear tree.......sing it with me, now...err.....
> 
> so in truth, there is a scoob...and an avis... but no real hertz or jonmikal...
> 
> hmmmmmm.......could be on to something....


 
first off, doenoe, don't fight it.  Just relaaaaaxxxx.  You'll hardly notice the sting.

so, lemme get this straight, scoob lives in a pear tree as a figment in pink lace and avis is on something that only the shadow knows .... and JonMikal changed the words to Tom Petty's Free Falling  to Free Ba... oh, wait ... umm ... :crazy:

Nurse!!  Nurse ... is it time for my afternoon Lithium??


----------



## aprilraven

anicole said:
			
		

> and JonMikal changed the words to Tom Petty's Free Falling  to Free Ba... oh, wait ... umm ... :crazy:




i just keep hearing seinfelds kramer saying " i'm out there jerry, and loving it.."

jonmikals new title should be " out there and lovin' it!!" 

ask avis, if hertz could get scoob to tell jonmikal that....so he can change it..


----------



## scoob

aprilraven said:
			
		

> jonmikals new title should be " out there and lovin'
> it!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does it look ok "dad"
Click to expand...


----------



## anicole

twitch twitch, scratch ....

I didn't know Kramer was in town! Me and him's gotta talk about the night he and JonMikal painted the town pink with Avis. I saw pictures and it looked like the cabbie took them to Hertz's but he wasn't home and JonMikal knew right where the key was. Avis said Scoob had the hookup on Kramer's hair products, too.

If Kramer and JonMikal were running the streets, Scoob would have seen them from the pear tree, right?

Scoob, got any photos?

hey ... wait a minute ... if JonMikal is Scoob, Scoob is a regular TPFer, Hertz is offline and Avis is in Victoria's Secrets ... how did JonMikal's title get changed?  

Either Scoob is the namebadge stealer or we have YET ANOTHER person to add to this little game of Clue!  Someone with modprivileges ... hmmmmmm

:weaves tangled web:


----------



## aprilraven

scoob said:
			
		

> aprilraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonmikals new title should be " out there and lovin'
> it!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does it look ok "dad"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scoob.... your a sneaky little sucker...learned well, havent you??? :mrgreen:
> 
> jonmikal...( if thats really your name...) changed your title, 'eh??
> gotta love it..!!
> 
> we need a smilie that looks undercover.....or suspicious...:scratch: :hertz:
> 
> so jonmikal and scoob are the same...and hertz is extinguished... avis has sold out...
> 
> is terri also bace???????   ale: :stun:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## anicole

aprilraven said:
			
		

> scoob.... your a sneaky little sucker...learned well, havent you??? :mrgreen:
> jonmikal...( if thats really your name...) changed your title, 'eh??
> gotta love it..!!
> we need a smilie that looks undercover.....or suspicious...:scratch: :hertz:
> so jonmikal and scoob are the same...and hertz is extinguished... avis has sold out...
> is terri also bace??????? ale: :stun:


 
closest I could find ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  it's a crying shame that Magnum PI isn't a smiley ... but I digress ...

so SCOOB is really JonMikal, which would explain the fantastic photos on both accounts  (somebody better up the rep over that ...)  I don't think terri is bace ... though according to earlier posts, since Avis's fingers smell like fish, and  Hertz's fingers smell like her lotion, perhaps they are one in the same ...


----------



## aprilraven

nah, i still think terri and bace are the same also...

and avis owns hertz... i think....

scoob has always controlled jonmikal....he has kept the strings hidden....


----------



## JonMikal

aprilraven said:
			
		

> *scoob has always controlled jonmikal*....he has kept the strings hidden....


 
quite true


----------



## terri

> nah, i still think terri and bace are the same also...


 This will no doubt excite him. Kinda makes me say "ewww", though. :lmao:


----------



## photogoddess

Terri and Bace can't possibly be one and the same. That would mean that Bace was not only one of the 3 wise chicks but would also make him a mod. Can anyone else say double Ewwwwwwww?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Sorry. Was at a party (honest truth). Have I missed anything?


----------



## Avis

Nah! It was pretty much as you said it would be. They are totally confused. Stage 2?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Stage 2 it is!


----------



## darin3200

Ok, I haven't read most of this, but wouldn't the fact that Hertz was at the england meetup and we have pictures of him at that meetup, and the same for JM at the D.C. disprove all the conspiracy theories?


----------



## Verbal

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Ok, I haven't read most of this, but wouldn't the fact that Hertz was at the england meetup and we have pictures of him at that meetup, and the same for JM at the D.C. disprove all the conspiracy theories?



Spoil sport


----------



## Hertz van Rental

darin3200 said:
			
		

> wouldn't the fact that Hertz was at the england meetup and we have pictures of him at that meetup, and the same for JM at the D.C. disprove all the conspiracy theories?


Holograms.


----------



## Verbal

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Holograms.



Ooh! Yes, holograms are good!


Oh, Hertzy, I think (judging from the pictures of you in the UK Meetup Thread) that 1) you're in the mafia, and 2) you took a picture of vixenta's chest! lol, I have proof!


----------



## darin3200

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Holograms.


What?! Pictures can't take pictures


----------



## Verbal

darin3200 said:
			
		

> What?! Pictures can't take pictures



Au Contraire!


----------



## mentos_007

actually I met Hertz... and I don'tthink he is scoob or jon... he actually bought me a dinner  so that's why I think Hertz is unique


----------



## darin3200

Verbal said:
			
		

> Au Contraire!


Wow you're right.
Rob looks old it that picture, like 35


----------



## mentos_007

And why am I looking at Rob in such a weird way in this picture?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

If you look closely you'll see that it's a PS composite.
Conspiracy theories will follow....


----------



## mentos_007

no no no no... I DO remember WHEN this photo was taken.... NO CONSPIRACY! I do belive in Hertz!


----------



## JonMikal

Graham, who was that guy you sent to represent you at that meet-up? i could use him next dc meet-up.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

JonMikal said:
			
		

> Graham, who was that guy you sent to represent you at that meet-up? i could use him next dc meet-up.


It's that actor guy we always use.


----------



## photogoddess

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> It's that actor guy we always use.



Well then who has been wearing the pink tu-tu in my dungeon? :er:


----------



## darin3200

But if you are the same person why do you need to answer your own questions and refer to 'we'?


----------



## mentos_007

darin3200 said:
			
		

> But if you are the same person why do you need to answer your own questions and refer to 'we'?



 o lol...  heheheh


----------



## doenoe

is this conspiracy thing solved yet, or can we expect more of these excellent theories? would be nice if we could see more


----------



## Calliope

aprilraven said:
			
		

> is terri also bace??????? ale: :stun:


 
 That would explain a lot.

If JonMikal & Scoob are the same, who am I?


----------



## jocose

OK, can I jump in? First of all, am I the only one left on the Forum who doesn't argue with himself?

I met JonMikal, and I have pictures of him. However, after looking long and hard at the picture of Mentos looking long and hard at Rob while Hertz is looking long and hard at Vixenta's chest, I have come to the conclusion that if you put a goatee on Hertz, it is possible that he and JM could be the same person...the only thing I'm still trying to work out is how JM shrunk or Hertz grew. Of course this could be an optical illusion of the angle of the picture.

And if Terri and Bace were the same people, all I can say is that s/he would be head and shoulders above Jeckell/Hyde!

*Jo Cose wishes he had an alter ego*


----------



## anicole

jocose said:
			
		

> ...the only thing I'm still trying to work out is how JM shrunk or Hertz grew.


 
JonMikalHertz does the Peter Jackson thing like with the Hobbits.  It's just an illuuuuuuuuuusion ...

Mentos, it's clear to me that you were put under some sort of spell (send Raven a droplet of blood for analysis) and you went through some sort of Manchurian episode.  You'll recover once we discover the truth.

Photogoddess ... when you get back into the dungeon, PLEASE post a picture of the tushie in the pink tutu so we can analyze.  There may be a clue that was overlooked.

HOwever ... I'm beginning to think that with Verbal's vocabulary and mannerisms ... HE COULD BE HERTZ which makes him Avis, JonMikal and Scoob ... and also makes him somehow involved with the Terri/Bace situation ... do we call them Tace or Berri?


----------



## JonMikal

jocose said:
			
		

> *Jo Cose wishes he had an alter ego*



i was under the impression you were Erniehatt :mrgreen:


----------



## jocose

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i was under the impression you were Erniehatt :mrgreen:


 

:scratch:  who's Erniehatt?


----------



## anicole

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i was under the impression you were Erniehatt :mrgreen:


 
zzzzziiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnggggggggggg!

thump!


----------



## Calliope

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i was under the impression you were Erniehatt :mrgreen:


 
 



			
				jocose said:
			
		

> :scratch: who's Erniehatt?


 
Someone who plagiarized photos and then got banned.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

jocose said:
			
		

> :scratch:  who's Erniehatt?


We think he might be the guy in the pink tutu that PG has got locked away, don't we?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> We think he might be the guy in the pink tutu that PG has got locked away, don't we?


Yes, we do.


----------



## JonMikal

Yes, we do.


----------



## anicole

now we're quoting ourselves!  

(just like home ... :crazy: ... I love this place!)


----------



## JonMikal

anicole said:
			
		

> now we're quoting ourselves!
> 
> (just like home ... :crazy: ... *I love this place*!)


 
bestest place on the web!   isn't it hertz?


----------



## anicole

JonMikal said:
			
		

> bestest place on the web!  isn't it hertz?


 
yes, yes it is ...

oh, wait ... we haven't revealed yet that I am actually Hertz ... have we?


----------



## doenoe

ok, this just gets better by the minute eh........i lost track again
sucks to be a goldfish, with the 5 second memory and all.
Someone feel like re-run the story again?


----------



## anicole

gimme a minute ...


----------



## anicole

aprilraven said:
			
		

> dang, the things i have to do for people....ok..here we go with a quick rundown..





			
				aprilraven said:
			
		

> theory is. i think hertz jonmikal avis and scoob are actually the same person..
> you never see them post at the same time...or the same thread...jonmikal has been missing, and his counter personality "scoob" is on... hertz is another alter ego...as is avis, but avis isnt friends with hertz, who thinks jonmikal doesnt exsist...aside from that...i still dont know if jonmikal wears boxers or briefs...and anciole, ( my other personality disorder) is calling her mother a troll ( or is it my mother???) ... photogoddess has a dungeon and hertz got a foot fetish when he was there last, but took anitbiotics for it...
> 
> any questions???




and THEEEEENNNN

there were cloven hoofprints from the antibiotic cream that we think scoob left during his trek with Kramer and Hertz while swinging from the pear tree &#8230;

The Madagascar Penguins showed up with a video of Avis in Photogoddesses dungeon with a pink tutu &#8230; but we&#8217;re still waiting on confirmation and authenticity on that one.

Mentos is sending a blood sample because she might have been drugged during the London Experiment &#8230; er  &#8230; .meet up &#8230; and Peter Jackson showed JonMikalHertz how to shoot Hobbits while wearing a thong &#8230; since it&#8217;s a special occasion.

Jocose and his monkey stood on Stage two while Hertz hipmotized them and made them think they were Erniehatt so now jocose has identity issues &#8230; in more ways than one.

Hertz began quoting himself and JonMikal &#8230; then Anicole let the cat outta the bag by revealing she is actually Hertz &#8230;

Everybody good?!?


----------



## jocose

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i was under the impression you were Erniehatt :mrgreen:


 
You love the Being JonMikal thread, and you know it :greenpbl:


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

Calliope said:
			
		

> Someone who plagiarized photos and then got banned.


 

Is that why my groovey pictures weren't showing up?  I just thought I was doing something wrong.  And my username doesn't work.  Huh, and I thought I was loved around here.

Well, if that jocose knows what's good for him, he will DEFINITELY take JonMikal's assumption as a compliment!


----------



## anicole

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> Is that why my groovey pictures weren't showing up? I just thought I was doing something wrong. And my username doesn't work. Huh, and I thought I was loved around here.
> 
> Well, if that jocose knows what's good for him, he will DEFINITELY take JonMikal's assumption as a compliment!


 
:hail: 
:hail: 
:hail: 
:crazy:
:hail:



(oooooh h*ll .... another user to add to the plot!)


----------



## jocose

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> Is that why my groovey pictures weren't showing up? I just thought I was doing something wrong. And my username doesn't work. Huh, and I thought I was loved around here.
> 
> Well, if that jocose knows what's good for him, *he will DEFINITELY take JonMikal's assumption as a compliment!*


 
I don't know dude, I COPY JonMikal's pictures, I don't try to pass them off as my own (besides, you can always tell a Jo Cose version by the slight tilt to it, right JM?).

But, time will tell if I should be flattered or not.


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

jocose said:
			
		

> I don't know dude, I COPY JonMikal's pictures, I don't try to pass them off as my own (besides, you can always tell a Jo Cose version by the slight tilt to it, right JM?).
> 
> But, time will tell if I should be flattered or not.


 
Well, you'll just have to trust me that it's a compliment, and you should feel very special as I don't normally compliment total strangers.


----------



## anicole

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> Well, you'll just have to trust me that it's a compliment, and you should feel very special as *I don't normally compliment total strangers.*


 
but ... you didn't ... JonMikalHertz did ... didn't he?!?!


----------



## ShutteredEye

anicole said:
			
		

> laptop on one side ... desktop on the other ...



Could just use Firefox for one, and IE for the other.


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

anicole said:
			
		

> but ... you didn't ... JonMikalHertz did ... didn't he?!?!


 
Originally perhaps, but I told the Monkey that he should definitely take it as a compliment, which meant that I was complimenting as well.  That makes sense, right?


----------



## mentos_007

w8 Anicole... I got lost once again... so Scoob is JM and Hertz is Jocose and Jocose is me? right ? or I messed or missed something??? and I am Scoob? i'm quite close I know that!!!


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> w8 Anicole... I got lost once again... so Scoob is JM and Hertz is Jocose and Jocose is me? right ? or I messed or missed something??? and I am Scoob? i'm quite close I know that!!!


 
If jocose is you, a) he is one lucky dude, and b) you are one hot monkey :lmao:


----------



## jocose

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> If jocose is you, a) he is one lucky dude, and b) you are one hot monkey :lmao:


 
That's just rude.  No wonder you got banned before.


----------



## Uncle Albert

I'm really not sure what's going here, but I have DNA evidence that I am JonMikal, scoob & jocose.


----------



## jocose

Uncle Albert said:
			
		

> I'm really not sure what's going here, but I have DNA evidence that I am JonMikal, scoob & jocose.


 
OK, please raise your hand(s) if you have talked to yourself at least once in this thread :cheer:


----------



## anicole

jocose said:
			
		

> That's just rude. No wonder you got banned before.


 
it was _spanking_ said monkey that _really_ got him banned ...


----------



## anicole

Uncle Albert said:
			
		

> I'm really not sure what's going here, but I have DNA evidence that I am JonMikal, scoob & jocose.


 
as long as we don't have to use the thong ...


----------



## jocose

anicole said:
			
		

> it was _spanking_ said monkey that _really_ got him banned ...


 
What?  So Erniebatt spanked Mentos's monkey while I was there?

Why didn't Verbal get a picture of THAT?


----------



## anicole

jocose said:
			
		

> What? So Erniebatt spanked Mentos's monkey while I was there?
> Why didn't Verbal get a picture of THAT?


 
Because Verbal is too kind and sweet ... (can you tell me how to get ... how to get to Sesame Streeeeeet ... )

But I hear Photogoddess has a shot of the Monkey AND Uncle Albert ... thong and tutu flying ...


----------



## ShutteredEye

This thread is getting too hard to follow.


----------



## JonMikal

Ernie, how are you man? i've missed you! i've been working on your pilfering techniques, but don't quite have them down. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

anicole said:
			
		

> it was _spanking_ said monkey that _really_ got him banned ...


 
OK, now THAT's just a lie.  While I will admit to some self satisfaction from time to time, I have NEVER tossed anyone else off!

And if Mentos is paying attention, she should be offended that you would imply that she has the parts to be "spanked" in the sense that you are talking.

Then again, if Mentos DOES like to be spanked, I can be over in about a 1/2 hour...give or take.


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

jocose said:
			
		

> What? So Erniebatt spanked Mentos's monkey while I was there?
> 
> Why didn't Verbal get a picture of THAT?


 
And it's Erniehatt monkey boy, not Erniebatt!


----------



## Bace.

Oooh someone said banned and spanking monkey in the same post.  I think you're making me horny.


----------



## JonMikal

Bace. said:
			
		

> Oooh someone said banned and spanking monkey in the same post. I think you're making me horny.


 
christ, two bace's. this forum is surely doomed and it will soon be time for me to split! 

i can assure you my split personality abilities do not include a bace!


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

JonMikal said:
			
		

> Ernie, how are you man? i've missed you! i've been working on your pilfering techniques, but don't quite have them down. what am i doing wrong?


 
Johnny boy, if it's true that you banned me, then you have some nerve asking me how to compete with me.

But, since you have some kahones, I shall endeavour to help you as much as possible.  Refresh my memory, was it one of your pictures I allegedly "pilferred"?  I do have to admit, I've taken a look at your work you've posted and they aren't too bad...but really, if Monkey Boy can copy them, how good can they really be?


----------



## Uncle Albert

JonMikal said:
			
		

> christ, two bace's. this forum is surely doomed and it will soon be time for me to split!
> 
> i can assure you my split personality abilities do not include a bace!


 
we're cool, right?


----------



## JonMikal

Uncle Albert said:
			
		

> we're cool, right?


 
shhhhh


----------



## jocose

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> And it's Erniehatt monkey boy, not Erniebatt!


 
Whatever


----------



## JonMikal

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> Johnny boy, if it's true that you banned me, then you have some nerve asking me how to compete with me.
> 
> But, since you have some kahones, I shall endeavour to help you as much as possible. Refresh my memory, was it one of your pictures I allegedly "pilferred"? I do have to admit, I've taken a look at your work you've posted and they aren't too bad...but really, if Monkey Boy can copy them, how good can they really be?


 
i will not take this abuse from a former banned reprobate...although every image i've ever posted was stolen from the internet. 
seems you were trying to learn from me and got the axe. who's the pro now, pencildick?


----------



## jocose

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> Johnny boy, if it's true that you banned me, then you have some nerve asking me how to compete with me.
> 
> But, since you have some kahones, I shall endeavour to help you as much as possible. Refresh my memory, was it one of your pictures I allegedly "pilferred"? I do have to admit, I've taken a look at your work you've posted and they aren't too bad...but really, if Monkey Boy can copy them, how good can they really be?


 
Hey I try to imitate and challenge myself to be as good as the master, I don't try to pass his stuff off as mine!


----------



## jocose

Hey....Where's C.A.G.E.??


----------



## scoob

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i will not take this abuse from a former banned reprobate...although every image i've ever posted was stolen from the internet.
> seems you were trying to learn from me and got the axe. who's the pro now, pencildick?


 
calm down...amateur's generally get mouthy.


----------



## Uncle Albert

scoob said:
			
		

> calm down...amateur's generally get mouthy.


 
yes, consider the source


----------



## Bace.

JonMikal said:
			
		

> christ, two bace's. this forum is surely doomed and it will soon be time for me to split!
> 
> i can assure you my split personality abilities do not include a bace!


Ahhhh come now Jonny, you were just warming up to me.  With everything we've been through in the past, you're going to up and leave me high and dry?


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i will not take this abuse from a former banned reprobate...although every image i've ever posted was stolen from the internet.
> seems you were trying to learn from me and got the axe. who's the pro now, pencildick?


 
OK, grasshopper, if you want to learn, I shall take you under my wing, but first thing's first...never, ever, call me pencildick again.  Someone from my past called me that once, and well, let's just say that he couldn't call me that again until the wires came out...but by that time he had learned his lesson.

OK, so speaking of lessons, grasshopper, here we go:

Lesson 1:  Never admit that you took your pictures from the internet.  You must not only convince others that they are yours, but you must convince yourself that they are yours.  You need to keep saying over and over, "I made this, I took this, I shot this.  This is me, I am the creator."


----------



## ShutteredEye

JonMikal said:
			
		

> christ, two bace's. this forum is surely doomed and it will soon be time for me to split!
> 
> i can assure you my split personality abilities do not include a bace!




Oh good lord!!  I know that's true!!


----------



## Ravin Graves

jocose said:
			
		

> Hey....Where's C.A.G.E.??


 
C.A.G.E. and I met and decided that our personalities meshed very well together  and have been spending all our time getting to know ourselves.  They ... I mean ... he is otherwise occupied for a while ...


----------



## Bace.

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> OK, grasshopper, if you want to learn, I shall take you under my wing, but first thing's first...never, ever, call me pencildick again. Someone from my past called me that once, and well, let's just say that he couldn't call me that again until the wires came out...but by that time he had learned his lesson.
> 
> OK, so speaking of lessons, grasshopper, here we go:
> 
> Lesson 1: Never admit that you took your pictures from the internet. You must not only convince others that they are yours, but you must convince yourself that they are yours. You need to keep saying over and over, "I made this, I took this, I shot this. This is me, I am the creator."


 
Hey you gotta work with what the good lord gave ya.  And if it's swiping other people's pics to claim as your own, work it babeeee!


----------



## Bace.

Ravin Graves said:
			
		

> C.A.G.E. and I met and decided that our personalities meshed very well together and have been spending all our time getting to know ourselves. They ... I mean ... he is otherwise occupied for a while ...


 
Alright, who let Chiller into this thread!


----------



## JonMikal

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> You must not only convince others that they are yours, but you must convince yourself that they are yours. *You need to keep saying over and over, "I made this, I took this, I shot this. This is me, I am the creator*."


 
"i" obviously have this down pat....what happened to you, PENCILDICK? :lmao:


----------



## anicole

.... i think i need a hug ....

where the samhell is aprilraven?!?!


----------



## anicole

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> "I made this, I took this, I shot this. This is me, I am the creator."


 
according to the rules of this thread ... shouldn't that be 'we' ?


----------



## JonMikal

if nothing else, this thread sure has been good for membership growth :lmao:


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

JonMikal said:
			
		

> "i" obviously have this down pat....what happened to you, PENCILDICK? :lmao:


 
Don't make me angry Mr. McGee, you wouldn't like me when I'm angry.


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

anicole said:
			
		

> according to the rules of this thread ... shouldn't that be 'we' ?


 
You might be a we, but we are assuredly an I


----------



## anicole

and bumping up post counts ... 

anyone know a good shrink?  we need to clean out some of these people ...


----------



## jocose

JonMikal said:
			
		

> if nothing else, this thread sure has been good for membership growth :lmao:


 
I was thinking the same thing, dude.  Great minds :thumbup:


----------



## JonMikal

i think Chase will purge later.....may even see a mod or two disappear


----------



## JonMikal

jocose said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing, dude. Great minds :thumbup:


 
of course...we are one or are you part of bace.? 

hollywood couldn't script this one better :lmao:


----------



## jocose

JonMikal said:
			
		

> of course...we are one or are you part of bace.?
> 
> hollywood couldn't script this one better :lmao:


 
Didn't the Beatles already do this?  "I am you and you are me and Paul is (dead) the walrus..."?


----------



## anicole

if we did a group hug .. .how many people would actually be real?


----------



## jocose

anicole said:
			
		

> if we did a group hug .. .how many people would actually be real?


 
I'm real!


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

I jut noticed that Jonny Boy and Monkey Boy are here, but Hertz and Verbal are gone...


----------



## Bace.

anicole said:
			
		

> if we did a group hug .. .how many people would actually be real?


I'm your worst nightmare. That's how real I am.


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

jocose said:
			
		

> I'm real!


 
My shrink says it's all in my mind, but I know that I'm real.


----------



## photogoddess

anicole said:
			
		

> Photogoddess ... when you get back into the dungeon, PLEASE post a picture of the tushie in the pink tutu so we can analyze.  There may be a clue that was overlooked.


----------



## Bace.

photogoddess said:
			
		

>


 
That's hawt.


----------



## ShutteredEye

Oy.  This thread is making my head hurt.  And what's with the fat dude in the tutu.  Hertz??


----------



## ShutteredEye

Bace. said:
			
		

> That's hawt.



Oh, you WOULD think so!


----------



## JonMikal

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> I jut noticed that Jonny Boy and Monkey Boy are here, but Hertz and Verbal are gone...


 
....and you're retarded


----------



## Ravin Graves

photogoddess said:
			
		

>


 
I think that's my little brother, erniehatt ...


----------



## JonMikal

anicole said:
			
		

> if we did a group hug .. .how many people would actually be real?


 
you


----------



## jocose

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> I jut noticed that Jonny Boy and Monkey Boy are here, but Hertz and Verbal are gone...


 
Umm, for once I need to agree with Ernie Boy.

And why aren't Mentos and LaFoto on together??


----------



## JonMikal

jocose said:
			
		

> Umm, for once I need to agree with Ernie Boy.
> 
> And why aren't Mentos and LaFoto on together??


 
i think it's the age difference


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ....and you're retarded


 
I know you are but what am I?


----------



## anicole

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you


 
so ... I'm the only real one, which makes me the PuppetMistress ... and all of you sweet little boys are under my control?!?!

I sooo rock!


----------



## anicole

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> I know you are but what am I?


 
boys.....boys ..... don't make me get out the monkey ...


----------



## JonMikal

anicole said:
			
		

> boys.....boys ..... *don't make me get out the monkey* ...


 
does it smell?


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

Ravin Graves said:
			
		

> I think that's my little brother, erniehatt ...


 
Ravin?  Is that you?  Mum always said I had an older sibling, but I was too young to remember.  It was something to do with gypsies and that day at the carnival.  It was very tragic and mum always cried whenever she talked about it.  Who would have thought that the internet would bring us together.


----------



## anicole

JonMikal said:
			
		

> does it smell?


 
roses, baby ... roses...


----------



## jocose

anicole said:
			
		

> boys.....boys ..... don't make me get out the monkey ...


 


			
				JonMikal said:
			
		

> does it smell?


 
Um, have I just been insulted?


----------



## JonMikal

jocose said:
			
		

> Um, have I just been insulted?


 
not by me...you mentioned the beatles...you're definitely ok with me. :thumbup:


----------



## Bace.

jocose said:
			
		

> Um, have I just been insulted?


 
Um, I don't know, does your monkey stink?


----------



## Uncle Albert

jocose said:
			
		

> Um, have I just been insulted?


 
we're so sorry....


----------



## Uncle Albert

Bace. said:
			
		

> Um, I don't know, does your monkey stink?


 
jocose, you have a monkey?

we're so sorry


----------



## jocose

Bace. said:
			
		

> Um, I don't know, does your monkey stink?


 
only when he's throwing his poop at annoying scientists and beauracrats (SP)!


----------



## jocose

JonMikal said:
			
		

> not by me...you mentioned the beatles...you're definitely ok with me. :thumbup:


 
Yea I did!  Did you like the hidden messege?  Charlie M. would be so proud!


----------



## Ravin Graves

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> Ravin? Is that you? Mum always said I had an older sibling, but I was too young to remember. It was something to do with gypsies and that day at the carnival. It was very tragic and mum always cried whenever she talked about it. Who would have thought that the internet would bring us together.


 
My darling little Erniehatt ... Mum had no choice but to raise you as her own ... you see, little one ... the reason you're so screwed up in the head is .... is ..... well .... I'm actually your mother.  You see ... Hertz and your grandmother, whom you have always believed to be your very own Mum, had a torrid little tussle one day and produced me.  I had a torrid little tussle one day with a certain *CAGEy* fellow and produced you.  Alas, due to his cloven hoofed condition, we were unable to raise you properly and I left you, for your own good, with Mumsie.  I ran into Cagey just this past summer and his cloven hoof problem was being treated with cream.  We picked up where we left off, but I realized that you, sweeting, were seriously ill having been raised by Hertz and Mumsie ... 

Can you ever forgive me?  Do you think we'll be able to reconnect and become ... :sniff:  a  ..... family?


----------



## Bace.

Ravin Graves said:
			
		

> My darling little Erniehatt ... Mum had no choice but to raise you as her own ... you see, little one ... the reason you're so screwed up in the head is .... is ..... well .... I'm actually your mother. You see ... Hertz and your grandmother, whom you have always believed to be your very own Mum, had a torrid little tussle one day and produced me. I had a torrid little tussle one day with a certain *CAGEy* fellow and produced you. Alas, due to his cloven hoofed condition, we were unable to raise you properly and I left you, for your own good, with Mumsie. I ran into Cagey just this past summer and his cloven hoof problem was being treated with cream. We picked up where we left off, but I realized that you, sweeting, were seriously ill having been raised by Hertz and Mumsie ...
> 
> Can you ever forgive me? Do you think we'll be able to reconnect and become ... :sniff: a ..... family?


 
Dude.  Your mum's a hottie.


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

Ravin Graves said:
			
		

> My darling little Erniehatt ... Mum had no choice but to raise you as her own ... you see, little one ... the reason you're so screwed up in the head is .... is ..... well .... I'm actually your mother. You see ... Hertz and your grandmother, whom you have always believed to be your very own Mum, had a torrid little tussle one day and produced me. I had a torrid little tussle one day with a certain *CAGEy* fellow and produced you. Alas, due to his cloven hoofed condition, we were unable to raise you properly and I left you, for your own good, with Mumsie. I ran into Cagey just this past summer and his cloven hoof problem was being treated with cream. We picked up where we left off, but I realized that you, sweeting, were seriously ill having been raised by Hertz and Mumsie ...
> 
> Can you ever forgive me? Do you think we'll be able to reconnect and become ... :sniff: a ..... family?


 
I did always wonder why mum was older enough to be my friends' mothers' mother.  And that explains the walker.

Now that I think about, it explains stealing other people's artwork.  JonMikal, can you forgive me?  I wasn't trying to steal from others, I was desparately trying to FIND ME...who I was...who I am.  It's all so clear to me know.  Now I understand what that strange man in the overcoat and boots meant that awful day on the merry-go-round.  It's horrible.  I thought he just wanted to TAKE pictures of me, but he was really warning me NOT to take pictures FROM others.

Oh, how could have been so bad?

Mum, where do we begin?  It's been been so long....and now I'm so confused...mum's granny, the real pop is Hertz *shudder*  Next you'll tell me that Johnny Boy and that monkey are my brothers??


----------



## jocose

Ravin Graves said:
			
		

> My darling little Erniehatt ... Mum had no choice but to raise you as her own ... you see, little one ... the reason you're so screwed up in the head is .... is ..... well .... I'm actually your mother. You see ... Hertz and your grandmother, whom you have always believed to be your very own Mum, had a torrid little tussle one day and produced me. I had a torrid little tussle one day with a certain *CAGEy* fellow and produced you. Alas, due to his cloven hoofed condition, we were unable to raise you properly and I left you, for your own good, with Mumsie. I ran into Cagey just this past summer and his cloven hoof problem was being treated with cream. We picked up where we left off, but I realized that you, sweeting, were seriously ill having been raised by Hertz and Mumsie ...
> 
> Can you ever forgive me? Do you think we'll be able to reconnect and become ... :sniff: a ..... family?


 

seems this thread is getting a little incestuous :lmao:


----------



## Bace.

jocose said:
			
		

> seems this thread is getting a little incestuous :lmao:


 
Incest is best man!!

And wasn't the person who started it from Arkansas.  I'm just saying.


----------



## jocose

Bace. said:
			
		

> Incest is best man!!
> 
> And wasn't the person who started it from Arkansas. I'm just saying.


 
What's the old saying?  The family that lays together stays together.


----------



## Ravin Graves

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> I did always wonder why mum was older enough to be my friends' mothers' mother. And that explains the walker.
> 
> Now that I think about, it explains stealing other people's artwork. JonMikal, can you forgive me? I wasn't trying to steal from others, I was desparately trying to FIND ME...who I was...who I am. It's all so clear to me know. Now I understand what that strange man in the overcoat and boots meant that awful day on the merry-go-round. It's horrible. I thought he just wanted to TAKE pictures of me, but he was really warning me NOT to take pictures FROM others.
> 
> Oh, how could have been so bad?
> 
> Mum, where do we begin? It's been been so long....and now I'm so confused...mum's granny, the real pop is Hertz *shudder* Next you'll tell me that Johnny Boy and that monkey are my brothers??


 
Oh ... my sweet little spawn ... that man on the merrygoround wasn't just any horrible man ... that was Monkey boy ... just trying to get a photo of you ... for me ... and my memories ... the snippet of hair he took from you was for the cauldron ... 

JohnnyBoy isn't  your brother.  He's actually your sister ... and she prefers to be called Joanny ... but I'm sure s/he will be tolerant of you while  you readjust.  Hertz wasn't so very bad as a popsie, was he?  I know he can be a little formal at times, but he did loosen up and creak about with  you, didn't he?  Mumsie was doing her best ... working with what she had at the time  you know.

Whatever must you think of me? ...


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

yuppers, we's just a bunch of West Virginian Pig Farmers!

Actually, I think it might be possible that it's really just one person in this entire thread with way too many personalities!


----------



## Bace.

"I am my own grandpa."


----------



## anicole

jocose said:
			
		

> seems this thread is getting a little incestuous


 



			
				Bace. said:
			
		

> Incest is best man!!





			
				Bace. said:
			
		

> And wasn't the person who started it from Arkansas. I'm just saying.







			
				jocose said:
			
		

> What's the old saying? The family that lays together stays together.


 
double double toil and trouble


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

Ravin Graves said:
			
		

> Oh ... my sweet little spawn ... that man on the merrygoround wasn't just any horrible man ... that was Monkey boy ... just trying to get a photo of you ... for me ... and my memories ... the snippet of hair he took from you was for the cauldron ...
> 
> JohnnyBoy isn't your brother. He's actually your sister ... and she prefers to be called Joanny ... but I'm sure s/he will be tolerant of you while you readjust. Hertz wasn't so very bad as a popsie, was he? I know he can be a little formal at times, but he did loosen up and creak about with you, didn't he? Mumsie was doing her best ... working with what she had at the time you know.
> 
> Whatever must you think of me? ...


 
Well, I'm just wondering who you really are.  Mum--I mean granny--always talked about that no-good crack whore sister of hers...Oh My GOD, mum, were YOU that crack whore????

I hope you didn't get all the pictures that man took.  I mean some of them were a little, um, well, revealing.  But Mr. Snickett (the man on the merry-go-round) told me that that is what all the boys do when posing.

As for JoanMikal, now I understand the lipstick incident!  It's all so clear now.


----------



## aprilraven

what is happening here??? i feel like this is a bad scene from coo coo's nest.... 

where's johnny????


----------



## aprilraven

who the hell is joan mikal???


----------



## anicole

Hell in a handbasket .... that's all I can say ... hell in a handbasket!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Don't ask me. But one of the joys of being a Mod is you can see people's URL's so I know who is who on here.
So who am I?


----------



## Calliope

As a counselor, let me clarify:

Hertz (and friends) suffer from Sadistic personality disorder and trichotillomania;
JonMikal (and friends) suffer from Schizoaffective disorder;
Ravin Graves suffer from Schizophrenogenic (which of course affects Erniehatt)
Terri and Bace have a textbook issue of the Oedipus complex
Jocose seems to suffer from depersonalization
Aprilraven & Anicole suffer from schizophrenia

Everyone on this thread suffer from Multiple Personality Disorder


----------



## Bace.

anicole said:
			
		

> Hell in a handbasket .... that's all I can say ... hell in a handbasket!


 
Whheeeee!


----------



## jocose

aprilraven said:
			
		

> who the hell is joan mikal???


 
I'm not sure, but I'm following this mishagius (Yiddish for craziness), then Joan Mikal is JohnnyBoy who is JonMikal.  I think.  I have no idea.  

OK, I just reread this post, and the first thing that came to my mind was "Delta is for Charlie and Charlie is for Cain"

There's an obscure reference for you.


----------



## Bace.

Calliope said:
			
		

> As a counselor, let me clarify:
> 
> Hertz (and friends) suffer from Sadistic personality disorder and trichotillomania;
> JonMikal (and friends) suffer from Schizoaffective disorder;
> Ravin Graves suffer from Schizophrenogenic (which of course affects Erniehatt)
> Terri and Bace have a textbook issue of the Oedipus complex
> Jocose seems to suffer from depersonalization
> Aprilraven & Anicole suffer from schizophrenia
> 
> Everyone on this thread suffer from Multiple Personality Disorder


Hey, I resemble that remark!!


----------



## doenoe

i dont know about y'all, but im glad that i only have a Multiple Personality Disorder


----------



## anicole

Calliope said:
			
		

> As a counselor, let me clarify:
> 
> Hertz (and friends) suffer from Sadistic personality disorder and *trichotillomania;*
> JonMikal (and friends) suffer from Schizoaffective disorder;
> Ravin Graves suffer from Schizophrenogenic (which of course affects Erniehatt)
> Terri and Bace have a textbook issue of the Oedipus complex
> Jocose seems to suffer from depersonalization
> Aprilraven & Anicole suffer from schizophrenia
> 
> Everyone on this thread suffer from Multiple Personality Disorder


 
does hertz get another cream for that?


----------



## Calliope

:lmao: I see I have got everyone stumped.  



			
				anicole said:
			
		

> does hertz get another cream for that?


 
"Although medications clearly help some people temporarily, symptoms are likely to return when the medication is stopped unless behavioral therapy is incorporated into treatment... "


----------



## Hertz van Rental

This place reeks of monkey so I'm banning the lot of you until I get it cleaned up.


----------



## anicole

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> This place reeks of monkey so I'm banning the lot of you until I get it cleaned up.


 
I though you smelled yak?


----------



## JonMikal

Calliope said:
			
		

> JonMikal (and friends) suffer from Schizoaffective disorder;


 
have we yet established who my "friends" are?


----------



## Calliope

JonMikal said:
			
		

> have we yet established who my "friends" are?


 
I know all your secrets baby


----------



## jocose

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Don't ask me. But one of the joys of being a Mod is you can see people's URL's so I know who is who on here.
> So who am I?


 
URL's to what?


----------



## anicole

Calliope ... I usually ain't one to complain or be picky ... but I sure would like to know why ravie and I only get one plain ole thing ... when everyone else gets the hard-to-pronounce ones and creams?


----------



## Calliope

anicole said:
			
		

> Calliope ... I usually ain't one to complain or be picky ... but I sure would like to know why ravie and I only get one plain ole thing ... when everyone else gets the hard-to-pronounce ones and creams?


 
I apologize...  I was just doing a quick summary.  I can get you a deeper analysis of yourself later.


----------



## Bace.

jocose said:
			
		

> URL's to what?


 
He's talking about IP addresses.  He has a function as a mod to view a user's IP, and then do a search to see who else is posting from that IP.  You can fool it by using a proxy server, but I didn't bother.

Hi there mods!:mrgreen: :mrgreen: It's the new me, whatcha think?


----------



## jocose

Calliope said:
			
		

> As a counselor, let me clarify:
> 
> Hertz (and friends) suffer from Sadistic personality disorder and trichotillomania;
> JonMikal (and friends) suffer from Schizoaffective disorder;
> Ravin Graves suffer from Schizophrenogenic (which of course affects Erniehatt)
> Terri and Bace have a textbook issue of the Oedipus complex
> Jocose seems to suffer from depersonalization
> Aprilraven & Anicole suffer from schizophrenia
> 
> Everyone on this thread suffer from Multiple Personality Disorder


 
Just for the record, thanks to a certain someone on this thread, I have been completely cured :lmao:


----------



## jocose

Bace. said:
			
		

> He's talking about IP addresses. He has a function as a mod to view a user's IP, and then do a search to see who else is posting from that IP. You can fool it by using a proxy server, but I didn't bother.
> 
> Hi there mods!:mrgreen: :mrgreen: It's the new me, whatcha think?


 
Well, that's a way to put a buzzkill on things.  Why would he want to do that?  I'm having fun trying to figure out who's who.

I do know some already, but I'm not saying for fear of outing people who are comfortable in their closets and also I could be wrong!


----------



## Calliope

Upon further observation, I think Aprilraven & Anicole also suffer from histrionic personality disorder...


----------



## Calliope

Is that better Anicole?


----------



## anicole

Calliope said:
			
		

> I apologize... I was just doing a quick summary. I can get you a deeper analysis of yourself later.


 
I can fax you my medical records ... might save some time!




			
				Bace. said:
			
		

> He's talking about IP addresses. He has a function as a mod to view a user's IP, and then do a search to see who else is posting from that IP. You can fool it by using a proxy server, but I didn't bother.





			
				Bace. said:
			
		

> Hi there mods! It's the new me, whatcha think?




hey Bace. .... you from Georgia?


I swear, not only do I need a drink after this thread, but I also need a nice, long hot bath and a can of Lysol ...


----------



## jocose

Calliope said:
			
		

> Upon further observation, I think Aprilraven & Anicole also suffer from histrionic personality disorder...


 
I would second that! :lmao:


----------



## JonMikal

oh god, i'm spawning another "friend"...the cream aint workin!!!!!


----------



## jocose

anicole said:
			
		

> I can fax you my medical records ... might save some time!
> 
> 
> 
> hey Bace. .... you from Georgia?
> 
> 
> I swear, not only do I need a drink after this thread, but I also need a nice, long hot bath and a can of Lysol ...


 
I was thinking that we should rig the Forum so that any new person registering HAS to read this.  If they make it through and appreciate it, then they are worthy of sticking around.  It will separate the wheat from the chaff, as it were.


----------



## anicole

Calliope said:
			
		

> Upon further observation, I think Aprilraven & Anicole also suffer from histrionic personality disorder...


 
ouch .... 

I'll take #6 on the DSMIV, though ...


----------



## Calliope

JonMikal said:
			
		

> oh god, i'm spawning another "friend"...the cream aint workin!!!!!


 
That's scary!!!  ale: :stun:


----------



## Calliope

anicole said:
			
		

> I'll take #6 on the DSMIV, though ...


 
:hug::   You know I love ya though...

It's good to have such dysfunctional people...  what fun would it be if everyone was "normal" like me.


----------



## jocose

Calliope said:
			
		

> :hug:: You know I love ya though...
> 
> It's good to have such dysfunctional people... what fun would it be if everyone was *"normal" like me*.


 
You're married to who again??

Just teasing :lmao:


----------



## Calliope

jocose said:
			
		

> You're married to who again??
> 
> Just teasing :lmao:


 
You got me on that one....  :er:


----------



## anicole

Calliope said:
			
		

> :hug:: You know I love ya though...
> 
> It's good to have such dysfunctional people... what fun would it be if everyone was "normal" like me.


 
again ... not really one to complain ... much ... but if it didn't sound so 'boil the rabbit from the back yard', I might be a little more open.  I did like the 'drama queen' #6 ...  :crazy:


----------



## Uncle Albert

Calliope said:
			
		

> You got me on that one.... :er:


 
whatever


----------



## jocose

Calliope said:
			
		

> You got me on that one.... :er:


 
aww, we love hims :lmao: :lmao:  (OK, just for those not keeping up--that's not a typo).


----------



## scoob

Calliope said:
			
		

> You got me on that one.... :er:


 
whatever


----------



## Calliope

Uncle Albert said:
			
		

> whatever


 
you're just jealous...


----------



## JonMikal

Calliope said:
			
		

> You got me on that one.... :er:


 
oops, whatevah


----------



## Calliope

JonMikal said:
			
		

> oops, whatevah


 
 :heart:


----------



## anicole

GET A ROOM!!!


----------



## JonMikal

if i keep spawning, i'll need another laptop and hub.


----------



## JonMikal

Calliope said:
			
		

> :heart:


 
:heart: :heart: :heart: :heart:  one from each of us


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

Calliope said:
			
		

> As a counselor, let me clarify:
> 
> Hertz (and friends) suffer from Sadistic personality disorder and trichotillomania;
> JonMikal (and friends) suffer from Schizoaffective disorder;
> Ravin Graves suffer from Schizophrenogenic (which of course affects Erniehatt)
> Terri and Bace have a textbook issue of the Oedipus complex
> Jocose seems to suffer from depersonalization
> Aprilraven & Anicole suffer from schizophrenia
> 
> Everyone on this thread suffer from Multiple Personality Disorder


 

Well, it's nice to see that I have some one else to blame for my problems...JohnnyBoy and the Monkey can only blame themselves.


----------



## jocose

JonMikal said:
			
		

> :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: one from each of us


 
Calliope, look on the bright side...all the fun of being a swinger without the worries of disease!


----------



## jocose

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> Well, it's nice to see that I have some one else to blame for my problems...JohnnyBoy and the Monkey can only blame themselves.


 
you deserve the bad rep points I gave you!


----------



## aprilraven

JonMikal said:
			
		

> oh god, i'm spawning another "friend"...the cream aint workin!!!!!



let me know if this one walks on water...........:lmao:


----------



## Calliope

jocose said:
			
		

> Calliope, look on the bright side...all the fun of being a swinger without the worries of disease!


----------



## jocose

aprilraven said:
			
		

> let me know if this one walks on water...........:lmao:


 
AHHHH JonMikal, our Lord and Savior???  *Shudders and shakes*

Besides, wasn't it Moses who was cast in the river in a basket not Jesus...so we only need to worry about JM conversing with the Lord, not being Him.

Wait, seems to me JM's been hearing voices for years


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

jocose said:
			
		

> you deserve the bad rep points I gave you!


 
I was wondering who did that.  That's not very nice...especially since I gave you good rep points!!


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

jocose said:
			
		

> AHHHH JonMikal, our Lord and Savior??? *Shudders and shakes*
> 
> Besides, wasn't it Moses who was cast in the river in a basket not Jesus...so we only need to worry about JM conversing with the Lord, not being Him.
> 
> Wait, seems to me JM's been hearing voices for years


 

I would have to be an athiest!


----------



## Alexandra




----------



## jocose

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> I was wondering who did that. That's not very nice...especially since I gave you good rep points!!


 
You shouldn't be such a jerk!


----------



## jocose

Alexandra said:
			
		

>


 
got some more??


----------



## Alexandra

loads of it! i feel like this is gonna keep me entertained for the whole day


----------



## aprilraven

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> I would have to be an athiest!




now i know who you really are....!!! :mrgreen: 

how much to keep silent??


----------



## aprilraven

Calliope said:
			
		

> As a counselor, let me clarify:
> 
> Hertz (and friends) suffer from Sadistic personality disorder and trichotillomania;
> JonMikal (and friends) suffer from Schizoaffective disorder;
> Ravin Graves suffer from Schizophrenogenic (which of course affects Erniehatt)
> Terri and Bace have a textbook issue of the Oedipus complex
> Jocose seems to suffer from depersonalization
> Aprilraven & Anicole suffer from schizophrenia
> 
> Everyone on this thread suffer from Multiple Personality Disorder




........i think i diagnosed myself as skitzo ages ago...

thanks calliope.... i appreciate the confirmation....is ther drugs for this or does eveyone have to suffer with me...us... the gang???

and isnt trichotillomania  a thing you get from uncooked pork?
so hertz is  jewish  ???...no wait....unjewish...


----------



## JonMikal

aprilraven said:
			
		

> and isnt trichotillomania a thing you get from uncooked pork?


 
nance, do ya have any bald spots on your head?


----------



## anicole

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ........i think i diagnosed myself as skitzo ages ago...
> 
> thanks calliope.... i appreciate the confirmation....is ther drugs for this or does eveyone have to suffer with me...us... the gang???
> 
> and isnt trichotillomania a thing you get from uncooked pork?
> so hertz is jewish ???...no wait....unjewish...


 
trichotillomania:  'Others say that TTM is no more a mental disorder than is any other habitual behavior, such as nail biting. ' 

Can't you get worms from biting your nails?!?!  So now he has worms and cloven hooves?

Oh, Hertz ... cook your pork, stop biting your nails and use the cream!!!


----------



## jocose

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ........i think i diagnosed myself as skitzo ages ago...
> 
> thanks calliope.... i appreciate the confirmation....is ther drugs for this or does eveyone have to suffer with me...us... the gang???
> 
> and isnt trichotillomania a thing you get from uncooked pork?
> so hertz is jewish ???...no wait....unjewish...


 
That's trichinosis,  Hertz's condition has something to do with pulling out his own hair (thank you Google).

And being Jewish isn't a problem...it's a wonderful thing...remember, God loves us best..we're the Chosen People :lmao:


----------



## anicole

JonMikal said:
			
		

> nance, do ya have any bald spots on your head?


 
she's very thenthitive about that ... shhhhhh ....


----------



## anicole

jocose said:
			
		

> That's trichinosis, Hertz's condition has something to do with pulling out his own hair (thank you Google).
> 
> And being Jewish isn't a problem...it's a wonderful thing...remember, God loves us best..we're the Chosen People :lmao:


 
but how on earth do you live without BACON?!


----------



## jocose

anicole said:
			
		

> but how on earth do you live without BACON?!


 
I don't...had some this morning in fact.

But, most orthodox Jews never had it so they don't know what they're missing.

And, when we were growing up, my mom would fry up pastrami...if you don't know what bacon tastes like, fried pastrami is damn good!


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

aprilraven said:
			
		

> now i know who you really are....!!! :mrgreen:
> 
> how much to keep silent??


 
Since I don't like embarrassing lassies in public, I have PMed you to negotiate the terms of your condition.


----------



## aprilraven

bring yourself on big boy!

and no ...no bald spots......i dont think....* feels around...*

and jocose, one of my favorite people is a jew....i love them.

He CAN walk on water...!!


----------



## anicole

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> Since I don't like embarrassing lassies in public, I have PMed you to negotiate the *terms of your condition*.


 
never heard it called THAT before ...


----------



## jocose

aprilraven said:
			
		

> bring yourself on big boy!
> 
> and no ...no bald spots......i dont think....* feels around...*
> 
> and jocose, one of my favorite people is a jew....i love them.
> 
> He CAN walk on water...!!


 




we prefer "Jewish" to "a Jew" It's silly but politically correct


----------



## jocose

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> Since I don't like embarrassing lassies in public, I have PMed you to negotiate the terms of your condition.


 


			
				anicole said:
			
		

> never heard it called THAT before ...


 
It's cuz he's an idiot! :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven

i cant get political on here...chase or someone said so.......
and i have never been correct.....EVER!


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

jocose said:
			
		

> It's cuz he's an idiot! :mrgreen:


 
Maybe you and Johnny Boy ARE the same people, since you always have to resort to name calling!


----------



## aprilraven

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> Maybe you and Johnny Boy ARE the same people, since you always have to resort to name calling!




ZZZZINNNNGGGGGGGG!


----------



## Bace.

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> Maybe you and Johnny Boy ARE the same people, since you always have to resort to name calling!


 
It demonstrates lack of creativity--kind of like your user name.


----------



## jocose

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i cant get political on here...chase or someone said so.......
> and i have never been correct.....EVER!


 
ehh, whatever   I wasn't offended, just keeping the conversation alive!

It's all good, sweetie!


----------



## jocose

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> Maybe you and Johnny Boy ARE the same people, since you always have to resort to name calling!


 
As much as I like Herr JM, I can assure that we are NOT the same people!


----------



## jocose

Bace. said:
			
		

> It demonstrates lack of creativity--kind of like your user name.


 

Uhhh, not to take Ernie's side, but Bace with an additional period...that's about as un creative as Ernie's.


----------



## Alexandra

Bace, why did you change it, anyway??


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

jocose said:
			
		

> Uhhh, not to take Ernie's side, but Bace with an additional period...that's about as un creative as Ernie's.


 
Thank you jocose.


----------



## jocose

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> Thank you jocose.


 
You're welcome...fair's fair and I have no loyalties :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Bace, why did you change it, anyway??



honey thats not the real bace.... 

the real bace wouldnt talk on one of my threads...( dont ask...) :blushing: 

i cant quite figure bace. out....but i think i know who erniehatt's back is...

maybe....

stay with me alexandra....i'll protect you!!! :mrgreen:   me and pallie got your back!!


----------



## Corry

Muwahahahaha!


----------



## doenoe

nice laugh


----------



## Alexandra

aprilraven said:
			
		

> stay with me alexandra....i'll protect you!!! :mrgreen: me and pallie got your back!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bace.

jocose said:
			
		

> Uhhh, not to take Ernie's side, but Bace with an additional period...that's about as un creative as Ernie's.


 
Hey I figured if the girls are allowed a period every now and then, so am I.

Cause I'm all about the girls.:mrgreen:


----------



## anicole

aprilraven said:
			
		

> honey thats not the real bace....
> 
> the real bace wouldnt talk on one of my threads...( dont ask...) :blushing:
> 
> i cant quite figure bace. out....but i think i know who erniehatt's back is...
> 
> maybe....
> 
> stay with me alexandra....i'll protect you!!! :mrgreen: me and pallie got your back!!


 
let's recap:

Erniehatt's Back -- that was a properly placed apostrophe, wasn't it?  It just might be Rob

Uncle Albert -- He gave hearts to Calliope, so he's either JonMikal or some other dude with biggo brass ones

Ravin Graves -- was reportedly Chiller ... but methinks not.

Bace. -- Hmmm ... I have my suspicions ... but we shall have to see ... also, Bace with a period used the word 'hawt' and I can almost guarantee that Regular Bace wouldn't understand that word, as he had trouble with your southern accent before, much less ever use it.  Therefore, I tend to lean towards Bace with a period being someone with southern roots ... that leaves Hobbes .... Terri .... any others?

who else was there?


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

aprilraven said:
			
		

> honey thats not the real bace....
> 
> the real bace wouldnt talk on one of my threads...( dont ask...) :blushing:
> 
> i cant quite figure bace. out....but i think i know who erniehatt's back is...
> 
> maybe....
> 
> stay with me alexandra....i'll protect you!!! :mrgreen: me and pallie got your back!!


 
Hmmm, didn't I hear that before...you seem to have this problem a lot


----------



## jocose

Bace. said:
			
		

> Hey I figured if the girls are allowed a period every now and then, so am I.
> 
> Cause I'm all about the girls.:mrgreen:


 
I don't know...Lots of people use the term hawt in writing, and this hear line something that the real Bace would say...

I'm just sayin'


----------



## Alexandra

Think seriously, who'd like to be Bace, except Bace???


----------



## Bace.

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Think seriously, who'd like to be Bace, except Bace???


 
Who wouldn't want to be me!?!?

You know you think I'm hawt....

it's ok, you can admit it.

I'm just sayin...


----------



## anicole

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Think seriously, who'd like to be Bace, except Bace???


 
damn, that was a good one .....!


----------



## jocose

anicole said:
			
		

> let's recap:
> 
> Erniehatt's Back -- *that was a properly placed apostrophe*, wasn't it? It just might be Rob


 
It is indeed...it's a contraction for Erniehatt is Back...it's not a possessive apostrophe.

Oh sorry...being Conan the Grammarian again, sorry.


----------



## Bace.

jocose said:
			
		

> It is indeed...it's a contraction for Erniehatt is Back...it's not a possessive apostrophe.
> 
> Oh sorry...being Conan the Grammarian again, sorry.


 
Damn, and all this time I thought it was short for Erniehatt's Got Back.


----------



## aprilraven

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> Hmmm, didn't I hear that before...you seem to have this problem a lot




???    if that was a hint, i missed it....sorry... long day, and juggling like i am in ringling brothers, here...


----------



## anicole

jocose said:
			
		

> It is indeed...it's a contraction for Erniehatt is Back...it's not a possessive apostrophe.
> 
> Oh sorry...being Conan the Grammarian again, sorry.


 
you just suck the fun out of everything ... ut upon sigh:


----------



## Alexandra

Bace. said:
			
		

> You know you think I'm hawt....


you'd only know this if you were me, which is not the case cause i'm just so much hotter than you. 
but if you're the real Bace, well, yeah, you're hot


----------



## jocose

Bace. said:
			
		

> Damn, and all this time I thought it was short for Erniehatt's Got Back.


 
Thank God I wouldn't know!


----------



## jocose

anicole said:
			
		

> you just suck the fun out of everything ... ut upon sigh:


 
*looking down and twisting foot into the ground* 

sorry


----------



## Bace.

Alexandra said:
			
		

> you'd only know this if you were me, which is not the case cause i'm just so much hotter than you.
> but if you're the real Bace, well, yeah, you're hot


 
Awwww.  I have a fan.

Right back atcha girlie.  


And it doesn't matter who I am, you're just plain,

HOT.



And that's right, i'm just sayin...


----------



## anicole

Alexandra said:
			
		

> you'd only know this if you were me, which is not the case cause i'm just so much hotter than you.
> *but if you're the real Bace, well, yeah, you're hot*


 
Alexandra ... we need to talk ....


----------



## jocose

Hey I just noticed that someone gave me rep points, but didn't leave their name.  Sorry I can't recipricate (SP).

But THANKS!! YOU'RE AWESOME!! I LOVE YA!!


----------



## Alexandra

cheer up, jo! you probably helped out a lot of people who were thinking it's "the back of erniehatt", though i don't know who could've thought that... *whistle*
(ah, and that's my 700th post)


----------



## aprilraven

congrats alex...

where did earniehatt back go????


----------



## Alexandra

anicole said:
			
		

> Alexandra ... we need to talk ....


:lmao: 




...yes, mum.


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

aprilraven said:
			
		

> congrats alex...
> 
> where did earniehatt back go????


 
Sorry, some us actually work for a living and stay on this thread all day.  I had a meeting to attend.  But I'm back now.


----------



## Alexandra

and we all rejoice.
...actually i don't even know you, so, huh... never mind


----------



## Alexandra

Bace. said:
			
		

> Awwww. I have a fan.
> 
> Right back atcha girlie.
> 
> 
> And it doesn't matter who I am, you're just plain,
> 
> HOT.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's right, i'm just sayin...


Thanks :blushing:


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

Alexandra said:
			
		

> and we all rejoice.
> ...actually i don't even know you, so, huh... never mind


 
I will still allow you to rejoice!  As all should.


----------



## photo gal

I see I have missed quite a bit in this one thread alone.  But I gotta tell ya most of it I had already guessed.....carry on!


----------



## JonMikal

rejoice! pencildick's back!


----------



## anicole

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> Sorry, some us actually work for a living and stay on this thread all day. I had a meeting to attend. But I'm back now.


 
that's very telling ... in a JonMikal / Hertz sort of way ....


----------



## Alexandra

jocose said:
			
		

> I'm just sayin'





			
				Bace. said:
			
		

> And that's right, i'm just sayin...


:hertz:


----------



## Bace.

Alexandra said:
			
		

> :hertz:


 
Hah!!!  I KNEW YOU WERE HERTZ!!!!


----------



## Bace.

Oh and guys, you will never in a million years guess w/o seeing my IP addy.


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

Alexandra said:
			
		

> :hertz:


 
I noticed that too!


----------



## Corry

anicole said:
			
		

> that's very telling ... in a JonMikal / Hertz sort of way ....



  Aw, why do I have to go to my other job (with no internet) now??? This is so entertaining watch people try and guess who everyone is!


----------



## jocose

me too, but I assure you that I would never say "addy" for address...or would I?


----------



## anicole

Bace. said:
			
		

> Oh and guys, you will never in a million years guess w/o seeing my IP addy.


 
it's gotta be one of those aussies ... they use terms like addy ...


----------



## jocose

core_17 said:
			
		

> Aw, why do I have to go to my other job (with no internet) now??? This is so entertaining watch people try and guess who everyone is!


 
Oh, are we at the "will the real ____ Please stand up?"  Can't we play a little longer?


----------



## Corry

I say addy all the time.  I'm not aussie!


----------



## anicole

core_17 said:
			
		

> I say addy all the time. I'm not aussie!


 
sorry ...  does that mean we should consider you as a candidate for Bace with a period?

I was gunning for terri ... but now that you mention it ... I think it might be you ...


----------



## jocose

core_17 said:
			
		

> I say addy all the time. I'm not aussie!


 

...or is she??


----------



## jocose

anicole said:
			
		

> sorry ...


 
or is she??


----------



## Alexandra

Bace. said:
			
		

> Hah!!! I KNEW YOU WERE HERTZ!!!!


Not exactly. The truth is Hertz is me. yepp, he's just a 15 years old skoolgirl taking revenge on her art techer.


----------



## Corry

anicole said:
			
		

> sorry ...  does that mean we should consider you as a candidate for Bace with a period?
> 
> I was gunning for terri ... but now that you mention it ... I think it might be you ...



Yep, I'm Bace. alright.  I'm also Chase.


----------



## anicole

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Not exactly. The truth is Hertz is me. yepp, he's just a 15 years old skoolgirl taking revenge on her art techer.


 
koo koo ka chew ...  *Mr*. Robinson ... :hertz:


----------



## Alexandra

jocose said:
			
		

> or is she??


your other you already posted that.


----------



## jocose

Alexandra said:
			
		

> your other you already posted that.


 
nope...they were both me...1 was for Corey and 1 was for anicole


----------



## Alexandra

anicole said:
			
		

> koo koo ka chew ... *Mr*. Robinson ... :hertz:


Where have you gone, Joe Dimaggio? A forum turns its lonely eyes to you.


----------



## Ravin Graves

I happen to know Erniehatt's Back's best friend is Bace with a period ... somebody pony up the cash and we'll talk about identities !


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Where have you gone, Joe Dimaggio? A forum turns its lonely eyes to you.


 
I'll be your Joe Dimaggio baby...


----------



## Alexandra

jocose said:
			
		

> nope...they were both me...1 was for Corey and 1 was for anicole


I'll get you. some day i'll get you.


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

Ravin Graves said:
			
		

> I happen to know Erniehatt's Back's best friend is Bace with a period ... somebody pony up the cash and we'll talk about identities !


 
me own mum (who just revealed herself I might add) sells me out.

Ah, nice!


----------



## darin3200

Bace. said:
			
		

> Oh and guys, you will never in a million years guess w/o seeing my IP addy.


Unless you decide to use an anonymous proxy server, then we'll never know

This thread really should be locked


----------



## Alexandra

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> I'll be your Joe Dimaggio baby...


coming from a naked south park guy still wearin his tie... that's kinda scary.


----------



## Alexandra

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Unless you decide to use an anonymous proxy server, then we'll never know
> 
> This thread really should be locked


----------



## jocose

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> I'll be your Joe Dimaggio baby...


 
dude, she's under age!


...or is she??


----------



## Bace.

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Unless you decide to use an anonymous proxy server, then we'll never know
> 
> This thread really should be locked


 
Well that's just a squishy thing to say.


----------



## jocose

Alexandra said:
			
		

> I'll get you. some day i'll get you.


 
after berating Erniehatt's Back, I say:


promises, promises


----------



## anicole

jocose said:
			
		

> nope...they were both me...1 was for Corey and 1 was for anicole


 
I can certainly be the Drama Queen ... but honestly ... Bace with no period?  Naaahhhh ....


----------



## JonMikal

jocose said:
			
		

> me too, but I assure you that I would never say "addy" for address...or would I?


 
i know who would


----------



## anicole

darin3200 said:
			
		

> This thread really should be locked


 
why is that?  What have we done?  there is no vicious political debate ... no vicious religious debate ... 

everyone posting to this is laughing .... 

WHY WOULD YOU WANT IT LOCKED?!?


----------



## Alexandra

jocose said:
			
		

> ...or is she??


really the wrong place to be lookin for the truth.
that depends of the version of my ID you're lookin at.


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

Alexandra said:
			
		

> coming from a naked south park guy still wearin his tie... that's kinda scary.


 
yea, I figure with no clothes...it just speeds things up.

Oh, it's a clip on tie, BTW


----------



## Uncle Albert

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Not exactly. The truth is Hertz is me. yepp, he's just a 15 years old skoolgirl taking revenge on her art techer.


 
you grammatically blew this sentence all to hell! :lmao:


----------



## Bace.

Ravin Graves said:
			
		

> I happen to know Erniehatt's Back's best friend is Bace with a period ... somebody pony up the cash and we'll talk about identities !


 
I beg to differ.  I don't have friends, I have loyal subjects.  Oh, and admirers.:mrgreen:


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

jocose said:
			
		

> after berating Erniehatt's Back, I say:
> 
> 
> promises, promises


 
see!  Who's the shady old man now????


----------



## anicole

Uncle Albert said:
			
		

> you grammatically blew this sentence all to hell! :lmao:


 
and we all know hertz would never stoop so low as to butcher a sentence just to remain anonymous ...


----------



## JonMikal

Bace. said:
			
		

> and admirers.:mrgreen:


 
you fit right in here :roll:


----------



## Bace.

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> see! Who's the shady old man now????


 
Where's the hand raising smilie?

And please see my "Confession" thread for reference.


----------



## Alexandra

Uncle Albert said:
			
		

> you grammatically blew this sentence all to hell! :lmao:


1. Sorry, i'm not really anglophone
2.That was Jocose's part. Makes me wonder...


----------



## anicole

Bace. said:
			
		

> I beg to differ. I don't have friends, I have loyal subjects. Oh, and admirers.:mrgreen:


 
oooohhhhh ..... now THAT was telling, also .... 

you like wine?


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

anicole said:
			
		

> why is that? What have we done? there is no vicious political debate ... no vicious religious debate ...
> 
> everyone posting to this is laughing ....
> 
> WHY WOULD YOU WANT IT LOCKED?!?


 
I'm not laughing.  I keep getting called a pencildick and an idiot.  Oh, and apparently I'm hitting on chicks who may or may not be underage...

Yea, I'm laughing my ass off!


----------



## Bace.

Alexandra said:
			
		

> 1. Sorry, i'm not really anglophone
> 2.That was Jocose's part. Makes me wonder...


 
That's no big deal.  Just come see me, we can speak the unspoken international language of love....


----------



## Bace.

anicole said:
			
		

> oooohhhhh ..... now THAT was telling, also ....
> 
> you like wine?


 
Sure do, but that's only going to confuse you more....  LOL

I'm from another country, but it borders on the US.


----------



## Alexandra

Bace. said:
			
		

> That's no big deal. Just come see me, we can speak the unspoken international language of love....


humm, private lessons, eh? well, i'm rily bahd att spicking ingleash, i wheel nead a loht of those.


----------



## jocose

anicole said:
			
		

> and we all know hertz would never stoop so low as to butcher a sentence just to remain anonymous ...


 
Just for the record, I would :lmao:


----------



## Ravin Graves

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> I'm not laughing. I keep getting called a pencildick and an idiot. Oh, and apparently I'm hitting on chicks who may or may not be underage...
> 
> Yea, I'm laughing my ass off!


 
My poor little dimented darling !!  Come to Mumsie, sweets, and let me make it all better !!!  Here ... let's go to the attic.  Mumsie put cookies and flowers up there for you ....

(and at least you're hitting on chicks ... Grandmumsie had mentioned an eipsode once ...)


----------



## jocose

Alexandra said:
			
		

> 1. Sorry, i'm not really anglophone
> 2.That was Jocose's part. Makes me wonder...


 
What was my part?  To point it you mean?  Oh, so now you think I'm Uncle Albert?


----------



## Alexandra

jocose said:
			
		

> Just for the record, I would :lmao:


and since we all know that you're hertz and that hertz is me, that makes a lot of sense


----------



## jocose

Bace. said:
			
		

> That's no big deal. Just come see me, we can speak the unspoken international language of love....


 
Yea, I hear that Bace. is a cunning linguist!


----------



## JTHphoto

jocose said:
			
		

> OK, I just reread this post, and the first thing that came to my mind was "Delta is for Charlie and Charlie is for Cain"
> 
> There's an obscure reference for you.


 
:lmao: :lmao:   That should be the title to this thread, although, i fear I'm one of the few that caught your obscure reference... we could call it "The bace. Identity"


----------



## Alexandra

jocose said:
			
		

> What was my part? To point it you mean? Oh, so now you think I'm Uncle Albert?


it's a very wrong place to accuse anyone of being anyone else.


----------



## Bace.

Alexandra said:
			
		

> humm, private lessons, eh? well, i'm rily bahd att spicking ingleash, i wheel nead a loht of those.


 
Hmmm, a really bad case.  This may require some tongue exercises.....


----------



## anicole

Alexandra said:
			
		

> and since we all know that you're hertz and that hertz is me, that makes a lot of sense


 
okay, jocose is you, you are hertz and bace with a period has offered you private tutoring ... so hertz and bace. are ... involved?!


----------



## Alexandra

anicole said:
			
		

> okay, jocose is you, you are hertz and bace with a period has offered you private tutoring ... so hertz and bace. are ... involved?!


you're starting to get it.


----------



## jocose

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> :lmao: :lmao: That should be the title to this thread, although, i fear I'm one of the few that caught your obscure reference... we could call it "The bace. Identity"


 
Thank you.  I'm glad that some one got it!  :hail:


----------



## anicole

Bace. said:
			
		

> Hmmm, a really bad case. This may require some tongue exercises.....


 
easy people ... we will get banned .... and locked out ... even with mods playing, there are others that will shut us down ...


----------



## Alexandra

Bace. said:
			
		

> Hmmm, a really bad case. This may require some tongue exercises.....


:greenpbl:


----------



## Alexandra

anicole said:
			
		

> easy people ... we will get banned .... and locked out ... even with mods playing, there are others that will shut us down ...


don't worry bout that. I'm also Chase.


----------



## Bace.

Alexandra said:
			
		

> :greenpbl:


 
Well, thats a start...:heart: :heart:


----------



## JonMikal

lets keep it clean people!

*oops, forgot i wasn't a mod anymore...carry on*


----------



## Alexandra

Bace. said:
			
		

> Well, thats a start...:heart: :heart:


you haven;t seen what i can after a couple of beers.


----------



## anicole




----------



## Alexandra

but now seriously, i'm off to have a break.


----------



## Bace.

Alexandra said:
			
		

> you haven;t seen what i can after a couple of beers.


----------



## jocose

Alexandra said:
			
		

> you haven;t seen what i can after a couple of beers.


 
:scratch:  what you can WHAT after a couple of beers?


----------



## anicole

JonMikal said:
			
		

> lets keep it clean people!
> 
> *oops, forgot i wasn't a mod anymore...carry on*


 
I tried ...


----------



## Bace.

jocose said:
			
		

> :scratch: what you can WHAT after a couple of beers?


 
Hey, if you can't read between the lines, step back son.

Leave this to the professional.


----------



## anicole

Bace. said:
			
		

> Hey, if you can't read between the lines, *step back son*.
> 
> Leave this to the professional.


 
yet another telling southern phrase ...


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

Ravin Graves said:
			
		

> My poor little dimented darling !! Come to Mumsie, sweets, and let me make it all better !!! Here ... let's go to the attic. Mumsie put cookies and flowers up there for you ....
> 
> (and at least you're hitting on chicks ... Grandmumsie had mentioned an eipsode once ...)


 
mummy--damn it--Granny said she'd never mention what Uncle Ernie (we're named after the same people) and Cousin Kevin did to me as a child.  That lying B*tch


----------



## JonMikal

Alexandra said:
			
		

> you haven;t seen what i can after a couple of beers.


 
now you're leaving out key words. i'd say you're already tossed.


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

jocose said:
			
		

> Yea, I hear that Bace. is a cunning linguist!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Well, I guessed and then checked the IP's. Batted 100.
Anyone else confused just ask and I'll post the list...
with the exception of Avis. For some strange reason his IP address comes up as ***** *** but that just can't be right.


Unless you are all wrong :mrgreen:


----------



## Bace.

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Well, I guessed and then checked the IP's. Batted 100.
> Anyone else confused just ask and I'll post the list...
> with the exception of Avis. For some strange reason his IP address comes up as ***** *** but that just can't be right.
> 
> 
> Unless you are all wrong :mrgreen:


 
Batted 100, or 1.000?


----------



## Alexandra

JonMikal said:
			
		

> now you're leaving out key words. i'd say you're already tossed.


Read my "biography". Than ask our Grammar expert (jocose or whoever is his alter ego now) what bacchanalian means.


----------



## jocose

Bace. said:
			
		

> Hey, if you can't read between the lines, step back son.
> 
> Leave this to the professional.


 
While I accept my smackdown like a man :hail: , I would like to point put that JonMikal made the same joke


----------



## Alexandra

jocose said:
			
		

> While I accept my smackdown like a man :hail: , I would like to point put that JonMikal made the same joke


Jm is untouchable.
:hail:


----------



## panzershreck

i just wanted to post this picture, that's all:


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

jocose said:
			
		

> While I accept my smackdown like a man :hail: , I would like to point put that JonMikal made the same joke


 
Obviously you CAN'T take it like a man, otherwise you wouldn't drag JohnnyBoy into it, would you now???


----------



## Bace.

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Read my "biography". Than ask our Grammar expert (jocose or whoever is his alter ego now) what bacchanalian means.


 
When in Rome....do as the Romans do.


----------



## Alexandra

panzershreck said:
			
		

> i just wanted to post this picture, that's all:


----------



## Alexandra

Bace. said:
			
		

> When in Rome....do as the Romans do.


:cheers:


----------



## jocose

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Read my "biography". Than ask our Grammar expert (jocose or whoever is his alter ego now) what bacchanalian means.


 
Of or pertaining to the Roman festival to Bacchus.  Usually involved heavy drinking (for he was god of drinking), dancing, revelry, and most importantly, SEX!!  WHOO HOOO.

Thank you that is all...We return you to your regularily scheduled...ermm....well, I'm not really sure WHAT this thread is...everyone arguing with themselves?


----------



## Bace.

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you fit right in here :roll:


  Heheh, but hey, playing part well, no?


----------



## anicole

jocose said:
			
		

> Of or pertaining to the Roman festival to Bacchus. Usually involved heavy drinking (for he was god of drinking), dancing, revelry, and most importantly, SEX!! WHOO HOOO.
> 
> Thank you that is all...We return you to your regularily scheduled...ermm....well, I'm not really sure WHAT this thread is...everyone arguing with themselves?


 
yes . .... and if bio's can be taken at face value ... then somebody's going to jail ...


----------



## Alexandra

jocose said:
			
		

> Thank you that is all...We return you to your regularily scheduled...ermm....well, I'm not really sure WHAT this thread is...everyone arguing with themselves?


So you admit you have a "clone" among us. HAHA!


----------



## jocose

anicole said:
			
		

> yes . .... and if bio's can be taken at face value ... then somebody's going to jail ...


 
Hmm, if the Girl wasn't coming in tonight, I might be willing to take that risk.


----------



## jocose

Alexandra said:
			
		

> So you admit you have a "clone" among us. HAHA!


 
We prefer reality challenged!


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

anicole said:
			
		

> yes . .... and if bio's can be taken at face value ... then somebody's going to jail ...


 
*adjusting his belt buckle*

I'm up for it, honey!


----------



## Alexandra

take a number.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Bace. said:
			
		

> Batted 100, or 1.000?


I was talking cricket, what are you going on about?


----------



## aprilraven

i'm really lost...

who is jonmikal and scoob hanging with? calliope is obviously a sister to them...hertz avis and earniehatt are simaese twins...
anicole has some interwoven issues with jocose, who thinks she is alexandra in drag...
bace. thinks he is in canada...but actually georgia...a suburb of canada...

is that right???  where is little man???


----------



## Alexandra

ok, tell you what. It's not that I don't like being considered as a sexual object  but i just feel it's all going too far. why can't we go back to peacefully accusing each other and arguing?
Peace and (clean) Love, fellas.


----------



## Alexandra

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i'm really lost...
> 
> who is jonmikal and scoob hanging with? calliope is obviously a sister to them...hertz avis and earniehatt are simaese twins...
> anicole has some interwoven issues with jocose, who thinks she is alexandra in drag...
> bace. thinks he is in canada...but actually georgia...a suburb of canada...
> 
> is that right??? where is little man???


way to go.
Actually the idea of "self" is an illusion, so we're all one great being. :hertz:


----------



## jocose

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ok, tell you what. It's not that I don't like being considered as a sexual object  but i just feel it's all going too far. why can't we go back to peacefully accusing each other and arguing?
> Peace and (clean) Love, fellas.


 
fair enough...no more from me...in this thread anyway muuhwahhh


----------



## Alexandra

jocose said:
			
		

> fair enough...no more from me...in this thread anyway muuhwahhh


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ok, tell you what. It's not that I don't like being considered as a sexual object  but i just feel it's all going too far. why can't we go back to peacefully accusing each other and arguing?
> Peace and (clean) Love, fellas.


 
I was, and ever shall be, a gentleman! 

*doff's his hat at m'lady*


----------



## Alexandra

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I threatened Bace. with an avatar and they said 'Hit me' - so I have. Look quick before it gets deleted. See if you guessed correctly


----------



## JonMikal

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ok, tell you what. It's not that I don't like being considered as a sexual object  *but i just feel it's all going too far*.


 
who's bothering you girl? i'll take care of 'em.


----------



## Alexandra

JonMikal said:
			
		

> who's bothering you girl? i'll take care of 'em.


they're awfull, aawfull, awfull people! I was so scared 

...joking. it's fine. that was all just friendly. WASN'T IT????


----------



## jocose

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> I was, and ever shall be, a gentleman!
> 
> *doff's his hat at m'lady*


 
Um, I think that that should be "doffs"  no possessive...

I'm just sayin'....


----------



## jocose

Alexandra said:
			
		

> they're awfull, aawfull, awfull people! I was so scared
> 
> ...joking. it's fine. that was all just friendly. WASN'T IT????


 
twas with me...I'm harmless...it's sad but true.


----------



## Alexandra

aaah, good old Jo!


----------



## Alexandra

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I threatened Bace. with an avatar and they said 'Hit me' - so I have. Look quick before it gets deleted. See if you guessed correctly


SHUTTEREDEYE?????
...omg.


----------



## anicole

well done shuttered eye ... with a southern twang ...


----------



## Bace.

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ok, tell you what. It's not that I don't like being considered as a sexual object  but i just feel it's all going too far. why can't we go back to peacefully accusing each other and arguing?
> Peace and (clean) Love, fellas.


 
Yeah, I almost posted the same thing.  With all due respect, Miss Alex, thanks for indulging our twisted sense of humor.:mrgreen:   It was fun.:heart:


----------



## jocose

Alexandra said:
			
		

> aaah, good old Jo!


 
:blushing:


----------



## Bace.

Alexandra said:
			
		

> SHUTTEREDEYE?????
> ...omg.


 
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Who luvs ya babee? 

Naw, it was all in good fun.  Group hug.:hugs: :hug::


----------



## Alexandra

well, i'm now oficially TPF's underage whore, but I agree, that was fun!


----------



## Bace.

:mrgreen: 





			
				anicole said:
			
		

> well done shuttered eye ... with a southern twang ...


----------



## Alexandra

Bace. said:
			
		

> Group hug.:hugs: :hug::


aaaw, come here y'all!
:heart: I had a great time!


----------



## aprilraven

ya'll act like this thread is thru....i dont think so...

i still dont know who everyone really is....

i need a run down, if you please.......

hertz is  ?????  who??
jonmikal is ????? who?

bace. is not bace, but shutterdeye??  ( i dont think so....i just dont.)

hmmmm.... who am i?


----------



## Alexandra

you're "erniehatt's back". I think we already got this.


----------



## anicole

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ya'll act like this thread is thru....i dont think so...
> 
> *i still dont know who everyone really is....*
> 
> *i need a run down, if you please.......*
> 
> hertz is ????? who??
> jonmikal is ????? who?
> 
> bace. is not bace, but shutterdeye?? ( i dont think so....i just dont.)
> 
> hmmmm.... who am i?


 
I'm well on the way to being drunk about now ... and I'm taking Ravin Graves with me ...


----------



## Erniehatt's Back

Alexandra said:
			
		

> you're "erniehatt's back". I think we already got this.



Um, no, she's not...I am.

Actually, this day has come to an end for me, so I shall reveal the truth:


I am Jo Cose and Jo is me...hope you all had some fun!


----------



## jocose

Erniehatt's Back said:
			
		

> Um, no, she's not...I am.
> 
> Actually, this day has come to an end for me, so I shall reveal the truth:
> 
> 
> I am Jo Cose and Jo is me...hope you all had some fun!




It's true.  He is me, and I am he!


----------



## SUSHI

but who am I? :meh:


----------



## scoob

:shock: 





			
				jocose said:
			
		

> It's true. He is me, and I am he!


:shock:


----------



## Alexandra

jocose said:
			
		

> It's true. He is me, and I am he!


Somehow I don't believe this.

Hertz???


----------



## LittleMan

jocose said:
			
		

> It's true.  He is me, and I am he!


You liar.... I know you're a monkey... don't deny it. :er:


----------



## anicole

I'm *hic* with them ^^  I think *hic* Ernie is Hertz ...

Sushi could be one of two people (for the love of Pete, please don't revive that thread ... I'll never be sober again ...)


----------



## photo gal

SUSHI said:
			
		

> but who am I? :meh:




:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 


I crack myself up and so do you!


----------



## SUSHI

photo gal said:
			
		

> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> 
> I crack myself up and so do you!


Well, I'll give you a hint... I'm big and yellow.


----------



## photo gal

SUSHI said:
			
		

> Well, I'll give you a hint... I'm big and yellow.




With a big feather?


----------



## SUSHI

photo gal said:
			
		

> With a big feather?


yeah, quite a few of them.


----------



## scoob

big bird???


----------



## photo gal

SUSHI said:
			
		

> yeah, quite a few of them.



I'm getting nervous!


I'm in too deep!


----------



## SUSHI

photo gal said:
			
		

> I'm getting nervous!
> 
> 
> I'm in too deep!


yes, yes you are.  Very deep.


----------



## mentos_007

I just noticed a few new members here... Hertz! Is that you? or Jon?!? Scoob? How many Scoobs do we have here? and who is real??? i feel like in Matrix


----------



## Alexandra

you should've chose the blue pill


----------



## photo gal

Alexandra said:
			
		

> you should've chose the blue pill




:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 


good one alex!


----------



## anicole

scoob said:
			
		

> big bird???


 
Scoob ... honey, I got nothin' but love for ya, sweetie ... but RUN!  Do not attempt to keep up with feathers and sushi ... before you know it your young innocent ears and eyes will be withered!

Go, young man ... .GO!


----------



## scoob

anicole said:
			
		

> Scoob ... honey, I got nothin' but love for ya, sweetie ... but RUN! Do not attempt to keep up with feathers and sushi ... before you know it your young innocent ears and eyes will be withered!
> 
> Go, young man ... .GO!


 
will do


----------



## Hertz van Rental

SUSHI said:
			
		

> yes, yes you are.  Very deep.


I think you have a little mail 



And if no-one can work it out from that clue...


----------



## SUSHI

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I think you have a little mail
> 
> 
> 
> And if no-one can work it out from that clue...


no one will figure that one out... :mrgreen:


----------



## Alexandra

I probably missed that out, but who's Uncle Albert?


----------



## photo gal

SUSHI said:
			
		

> no one will figure that one out... :mrgreen:




I beg to differ!


and I seldom, if ever, beg!


----------



## anicole

Alexandra said:
			
		

> I probably missed that out, but who's Uncle Albert?


 
The Man ... The Myth ... The Legend ... The Walrus

(and oodles of talent, I might add ....)


----------



## jocose

My guess on Hertz' clue is that sushi is LittleMan, and I thought Uncle Albert was JonMikal.

But that's only my guesses.


----------



## JonMikal

Alexandra said:
			
		

> I probably missed that out, but who's Uncle Albert?


 
we're so sorry


----------



## Peanuts

Can someone tell me why I just wasted 10 min of time reading this?


----------



## Alexandra

cause you're me


----------



## scoob

Alexandra said:
			
		

> cause you're me


 
lol


----------



## Peanuts

Alexandra said:
			
		

> cause you're me


:stun: ... does that mean I can go back to grade 7 and redo French class?


----------



## Alexandra

Peanuts said:
			
		

> :stun: ... does that mean I can go back to grade 7 and redo French class?


Considering i'm francophone, it's an advantageaous situation


----------



## Calliope

jocose said:
			
		

> My guess on Hertz' clue is that sushi is LittleMan, *and I thought Uncle Albert was JonMikal.*
> 
> But that's only my guesses.


 
Dude...  Anicole just told you who Uncle Albert was :roll:


----------



## Corry

SUSHI said:
			
		

> no one will figure that one out... :mrgreen:



And if they can't figure it out from Hertz' clue, they can figure it out from the MrGreen smiley that you overuse!


----------



## Corry

Alexandra said:
			
		

> don't worry bout that. I'm also Chase.



You can't be Chase.  I already told you I'm Chase several pages back.


----------



## Alexandra

i am you. Didn't you figure that out??


----------



## LittleMan

core_17 said:
			
		

> And if they can't figure it out from Hertz' clue, they can figure it out from the MrGreen smiley that you overuse!


I love all this attention... :mrgreen:

seriously though.... I'm not... :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Considering i'm francophone.....


Isn't that some kind of brass wind instrument? A bit like a tuba?


----------



## Alexandra

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Isn't that some kind of brass wind instrument? A bit like a tuba?


do you mean i've only got wind through my head?


----------



## anicole

Calliope said:
			
		

> Dude... Anicole just told you who Uncle Albert was :roll:


 
Thanks for the validation ... you know how we histrionic personality disorder with an emphasis on #6 Drama Queens are ... :mrgreen:


----------



## doenoe

what the.............? this still going on. I thought you would have figured it out by now. Now i have to read even more of these posts so finally i know who is who here..............and have a normal night of sleep.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Alexandra said:
			
		

> do you mean i've only got wind through my head?


My bad. Got you confused with a susaphone.


----------



## anicole

doenoe said:
			
		

> what the.............? this still going on. I thought you would have figured it out by now. Now i have to read even more of these posts so finally i know who is who here..............and have a normal night of sleep.


 
it's like gout ... it's always there and will linger and flair up on occasion.

You could always pick a new topic and start a new thread.  You know we'll all come over and hijack it, being the dysfunctional bunch that we are.

I sort of consider us National Lampoon's TPFers.  Who wants to be Uncle Clark  and who wants to be cousin Eddie?


----------



## aprilraven

does anyone remember the original question??

i woke up last night trying to figure just where i lost all sense of control on this here thread...

then i realized i never had control in the first place, it was calliope all along...!!

then i crawled back under the coffin lid, and listened to the yaks.......


----------



## anicole

aprilraven said:
			
		

> it was calliope all along...!! .......


 
she is chase ... it totally makes sense now.  Get it?  Chase?  Like running around ... chickens with our heads cut off ... 

SHE'S THE PUPPET MASTER ... er ... MISTRESS!!!

We are all figments of HER imagination ... (this house is ours ... this house is ours ... say it with me children ... this house is ours!)

We are all players in her sixth sense!

She holds the Skeleton Key !!!


----------



## hot shot

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Now boys... play nice with each other or I'll send you off to my dungeon to play alone.



Teenag kicks lol


----------



## aprilraven

you know...this makes more sense than anything else....

calliope is the master controller....thats why she could diagnose us so well..and so rapidly...

so in truth... hertz, jonmikal..and bace.  .... and jocose...and erniehatt's back..( or is it yak??)  
they are all figments of calliope...another zone, if you will....she invented them all..... and us...

so calliope is the sick one, we are all sane... right???  the down side?? 
we dont really exsist.....( hey, dont pay taxes!  lets see if uncle george agrees..shall we???)

ok, calliope...its your show....your now considered the mistress of delusion...!

new title for calliope!   " mistress of delusion......"  has a nice ring to it...

still makes you the boss, girl !!


----------



## anicole

actually, I think it may be more like we're lab rats ... or an ant farm ... or even better ... Animal Farm and she's just watching to see how long we can go without the meds.

Makes my title make more sense ... eh?

icks leather out of teeth:


----------



## aprilraven

i think calliope has deserted us......

i feel so alone...

dr...?   dr...?   i need my other shot, now........

side bar: ( pallie, since its just us, now... did you not love the mistress of DELUSION?????  i thought that was awfully clever.... delusion..illusion... er..
didnt you think it was funny??? )


----------



## anicole

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i think calliope has deserted us......
> 
> i feel so alone...
> 
> dr...? dr...? i need my other shot, now........
> 
> side bar: ( pallie, since its just us, now... did you not love the mistress of DELUSION????? i thought that was awfully clever.... delusion..illusion... er..
> didnt you think it was funny??? )


 
I loved it ... really did ... thought I'd see if I could use that for Yamis.  You aren't gonna (c) it are you?  If you are, just know that I'm going to become ErnestineHatt and steal it and say it was mine.

you know, you'd think since we live in the same town, see, hear and speak (no) evil every day ... that we wouldn't have to resort to using a public forum for our little forays ... eh?

Naaaah ... it's more fun this way!!!

How was the Exorcism of Emily Rose ... didja learn anything new we can use?


----------



## doenoe

anicole said:
			
		

> How was the Exorcism of Emily Rose



That was a wicked movie


----------



## aprilraven

you cant watch it.... you will be awake for a month...

and you will be like a long tailed cat in a room full of rockers.....

it was really good... i loved it...points i would have made, werent made..and some things they should have done, ( according to book of aprilraven..) they didnt do...

should have utilized the name "J" more.... that would do it...but its based on a true story, that makes it even creepier....

you gotta see it...caleb ( knot fan ) bought it....so you can borrow from knotheads supply instead of renting....

did i mention ** freeeeeeaky??**


----------



## Calliope

aprilraven said:
			
		

> you know...this makes more sense than anything else....
> 
> calliope is the master controller....thats why she could diagnose us so well..and so rapidly...
> 
> so in truth... hertz, jonmikal..and bace. .... and jocose...and erniehatt's back..( or is it yak??)
> they are all figments of calliope...another zone, if you will....she invented them all..... and us...
> 
> so calliope is the sick one, we are all sane... right??? the down side??
> we dont really exsist.....( hey, dont pay taxes! lets see if uncle george agrees..shall we???)
> 
> ok, calliope...its your show....your now considered the mistress of delusion...!
> 
> new title for calliope! " *mistress of delusion*......" has a nice ring to it...
> 
> still makes you the boss, girl !!


 
Oh, I love that!!!  

Sorry I was away...  I had to take my little clones into town to run some errands.

I see you have figured me out now!  Kinda like the Matrix.  Now I have to get rid of everyone and start all over again...  unless there's a Neo among you.


----------



## mentos_007

Neo somehwere here ... that would be nice


----------



## aprilraven

ok... no joke... if there is someone on here like keanu reeves..where are you and how much time do you do if you stalk and kidnap???

hi calliope!  i knew you were in charge...

next time you imagine me, can i be skinny, blonde, and attractive???  

please???  i will try to stay from the dark side, then......please???


----------



## mentos_007

that's wouldn't be a problem, I think so


----------



## aprilraven

you know it would be a skinny blonde beautiful chick answering me back...!!

( thanks mentos...would that i could be you....**sniff-sniff*)


----------



## Hertz van Rental

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ( thanks mentos...would that i could be you....**sniff-sniff*)


Then you would have already met me and found out the awful truth.
Look on the bright side - you still live in blissful ignorance.... or possibly a swamp. Or a very old and creaky house.
(I just hope you look like Elvira)


----------



## Avis

I don't know.
I get born with eyes and years later people copy the fact and claim they were their idea and I've copied them.
I do photography and when you lot finally get born, as soon as you are capable of clutching a camera in your chubby little hands you copy me.
I invent humour and you lot start using it to excess without my permission.
I suffer from a multiple personality disorder and then you all want one.
Plague yer eyes!

I'm off to saw myself in half - anyone care to join me?


----------



## Uncle Albert

Avis said:
			
		

> I'm off to saw myself in half - anyone care to join me?


 
sure, i'm in. if i chicken out, i'll pick up the pieces.


----------



## aprilraven

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Then you would have already met me and found out the awful truth.
> Look on the bright side - you still live in blissful ignorance.... or possibly a swamp. Or a very old and creaky house.
> (I just hope you look like Elvira)



( for what its worth...alot of people call me elvira.....seriously....

and i get morticia....and lillie off the munsters.....oh, and now for some reason, allie..chick from ncis...?  )

oh, old creaky house in a swamp in blissful ignorance...thats my address!!


----------



## anicole

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ( for what its worth...alot of people call me elvira.....seriously....
> 
> and i get morticia....and lillie off the munsters.....oh, and now for some reason, _*allie..*_chick from ncis...? )
> 
> oh, old creaky house in a swamp in blissful ignorance...thats my address!!


 
It's Abby ... and only because she does the black leather and studded collars.  SHe wears pigtails ... I know for a fact you'd NEVER do that ... except for that one time in Tripoli ... :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven

hey hey, they are still looking for us there, would you hush???

pig tails.... anything that is named after an animal is so not gonna be part of my wardrobe....pig tails.... ponytails...bunny ears...etc
i am out..i have enough of a time keeping dignity looking 4 days from dead..


----------



## Hertz van Rental

aprilraven said:
			
		

> anything that is named after an animal is so not gonna be part of my wardrobe


Haven't I seen you in Dalmatian National dress?


----------

